# May 18, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: Jeff/Cole, Joe/JOKER, Britt/JOKER, KOR/Fenix, Hangman/Takeshita, WARDLOW, Jericho/Regal Confrontation



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524566208120377344


----------



## Prosper

Another awesome card. This show should be as good as tonight's. 2 Jokers in one night. I'm thinking Athena and Miro. Imagine a Joe vs Miro match. 

Andddddd Hangman vs Takeshita. 🙌


----------



## DammitChrist

Rey Fenix vs Kyle O'Reilly is a match that sounds phenomenal on paper!! 

Adam Page vs Konosuke Takeshita sounds pretty damn good, especially knowing that the latter aligned himself with Kenny Omega briefly last year.

It's always a treat (personally for me) to see Britt Baker in action 

I'm personally hoping that the joker for the men's side is either Claudio Castagnoli (aka Cesaro) or Johnny Gargano, and that the joker for the women's side is either Athena or Nixon Newell 

I'd LOVE to see Candice LeRae as the female joker, but I don't really expect to see her return to action anytime soon since she's still a new mother atm.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Who is your vote for the Joker? I'm thinking Ember Moon.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Regal/Jericho tete-a-tete should be absolute gold. It’s rare we get to see Regal in a promo confrontation with a top heel so should be entertaining.

Is it possible Miro could return as the Joker? They’d book themselves into a huge corner though so maybe not…


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Takeshita vs. Hangman? Oh, I am in.

No idea who the jokers will be. And I don't even know if they will even be full time wrestlers or just people drafted in to be one and dones. So for example, we may see Claudio come in to be the joker to face Joe, but it doesn't mean he's officially signed, just coming in to put on a great match. Though I'd easily just take Miro, as someone on the roster, who destroys Joe and makes a statement. Though I also wouldn't rule out a NJPW talent with the Forbidden Door PPV coming up. I am just hoping it's not Gargano, who then makes it all the way to the final to face Adam Cole. I've seen enough of that. Though maybe it's someone with some kind of link to Owen? Jushin Liger? Harry Smith?

In terms of the women's joker? Well, they're not going to be beating Britt Baker, so I am not sure it's smart to debut a new star here like Athena. Therefore I am pretty stumped on who it could be.


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman vs. Takeshita and Fenix vs. KoR could both be top-level TV matches if given the right amount of time. Takeshita is sticking around for a year so I expect him to get a really good showing. Darby vs. Cole should also be really good. I have a sneaking suspicion Cole vs. KoR could be the tournament final with KoR winning it.

As for the jokers, Athena is from Texas so is a very good chance especially given the dearth of big name female free agents. Taya Valkyrie is another option, she's back working IMPACT but non-contracted I believe.

The male free agent could be one of many. Claudio 'Cesaro' Castagnoli is the first name as he and Joe faced off in ROH and WWE, and could have a very physical match together.

But there are a ton of free agents or non-exclusive talents out there such as JONAH (Bronson Reed), Harry Smith (Hart family connection), Tom Lawlor, Josh Barnett, James Storm, John Morrison and Johnny Gargano. I feel like JONAH would be an interesting choice since physically he is similar to Joe. New Japan's Super Jr. tour will have kicked off next week, but a lot of the heavyweights don't work those shows, so a NJPW guy isn't impossible (but I'd be saving them for Forbidden Door).


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Make Miro the Joker and have him win the whole tournament. Puts him back flying again and in the world title picture where he deserves to be.


----------



## Mr316

Would love to ser Miro back. Him vs Joe would be one hell of a match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wardlow has to go totally opposite the Cody' lashes and instead of making it a cringe-fest - just look MJF in the eye and take them like a boss

then proceed to destroy more security and Spears for good measure


----------



## Geeee

Honey Bucket said:


> The Regal/Jericho tete-a-tete should be absolute gold. It’s rare we get to see Regal in a promo confrontation with a top heel so should be entertaining.
> 
> Is it possible Miro could return as the Joker? They’d book themselves into a huge corner though so maybe not…


It's not really a corner. They already teased Lethal and his ROH crew costing Joe the match. I think Joe will lose this match regardless of who the joker is.


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wardlow has to go totally opposite the Cody' lashes and instead of making it a cringe-fest - just look MJF in the eye and take them like a boss


So what you're saying is that Wardlow should be vaguely turned-on by the lashes, and gaze lovingly into MJF's eyes when he takes them? That might actually pull in a new demographic: S&M enthusiasts! 

Anyways, I wish they wouldn't book quarter-final and semi-final matches on the same night. It's setting my OCD off. Heh.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wardlow has to go totally opposite the Cody' lashes and instead of making it a cringe-fest - just look MJF in the eye and take them like a boss
> 
> then proceed to destroy more security and Spears for good measure


I'm definitely expecting something different. Given that they are purposely going back to the Cody trials in kayfabe, I think Wardlow just wrecks him.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I really want to see Samoa Joe eventually feud with the top of the AEW card. I think he’s better than being in the ROH feuds or even in Owen cup. 

Joe has the intensity and seriousness very few other guys in AEW have.


----------



## Garmonbozia

The joker will be Satnam Singh.


----------



## Not Lying

ThirdMan said:


> So what you're saying is that Wardlow should be vaguely turned-on by the lashes, and gaze lovingly into MJF's eyes when he takes them? That might actually pull in a new demographic: S&M enthusiasts!
> 
> Anyways, I wish they wouldn't book quarter-final and semi-final matches on the same night. It's setting my OCD off. Heh.


Lol. Have Jade give lashes to Mark Sterling after he costs her a match and then you’ll see real new fans.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I want to see a Takeshita win but I know that's not happening. Unless Punk does something but i doubt it. Either way I know the match is gonna slap.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lol. Have Jade give lashes to Mark Sterling after he costs her a match and then you’ll see real new fans.


Hey, whatever it takes.


----------



## Oracle

Any chance Deonna could be Britt's opponent?


----------



## Geeee

Oracle said:


> Any chance Deonna could be Britt's opponent?


I doubt it. Nobody knew who she was in her last appearance, so introducing her as a joker would be setting her up to fail twice.


----------



## 3venflow

TJPW ace Miyu Yamashita is heading to America with Maki Ito and they are wrestling for Prestige on May 28th. The two of them said their goodbyes to TJPW fans on today's show, which could mean they're flying out imminently. She'd be a pretty good Joker and not one that most are expecting. She's the best worker in TJPW by quite some distance that I have seen and brings a level of seriousness because of all the comedy/cutesy stuff they do.

Alternatively, Maki Ito herself could be another option.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> TJPW ace Miyu Yamashita is heading to America with Maki Ito and they are wrestling for Prestige on May 28th. The two of them said their goodbyes to TJPW fans on today's show, which could mean they're flying out imminently. She'd be a pretty good Joker and not one that most are expecting. She's the best worker in TJPW by quite some distance that I have seen and brings a level of seriousness because of all the comedy/cutesy stuff they do.
> 
> Alternatively, Maki Ito herself could be another option.


I think the joker has already been pretty much confirmed to be Athena. TBH I would be shocked if it wasn't.

That being said, I do think that Miyu Yamashita and Maki Itoh will make a pitstop in AEW. They are a regular tag team in TJPW, so maybe they will tag together?


----------



## zorori

I like what I've seen so far of Takeshita, but... why is he facing Hangman? Did I miss something? 

Isn't Takeshita's record a win against a jobber and a loss to Jay Lethal; how does that get you a match against the champion?


----------



## Geeee

zorori said:


> I like what I've seen so far of Takeshita, but... why is he facing Hangman? Did I miss something?
> 
> Isn't Takeshita's record a win against a jobber and a loss to Jay Lethal; how does that get you a match against the champion?


No, you didn't miss anything. It was just randomly announced during one of Excalibur's full speed run downs of what's coming up.

Maybe they are setting up something for Takeshita to do at the PPV?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

I don’t think they specified that Takashita was actually getting a title match with Hangman, did they?


----------



## zorori

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I don’t think they specified that Takashita was actually getting a title match with Hangman, did they?


I believe it’s non title.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Non-title? Grrrreat!

Now there can do the match without the bad faith arguments from fans online. “Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn.”

That sums up quite That lot about the intentions from some posters in this thread. It’s either that or practically literally fans hoping for scorched earth from MJF as he potentially leaves in 2024. People are cool with it as long as it is something perceived to hurt a promotion that they do not like.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526335677704675329
Campaign to get War Pigs as Wardlow's new entrance please. Thanks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru The Damaja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526335677704675329
> Campaign to get War Pigs as Wardlow's new entrance please. Thanks.


only for PPVs

cause his current one fits well too

but yeah, this'll be amazing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/Jeff is an intriguing matchup, a match where I honestly don't know how well they'll mesh. Jeff is the type of worker that Cole usually excels with but Jeff is a bit aged at this point to work a high quality match. Looking forward to it nonetheless.


----------



## Aedubya

Miro, Cesaro , Cobb as the male joker 
Athena as the female??


----------



## BMark66

I hope more matches for the PPV get announced tonight.


----------



## Mr316

We’re in for a great show tonight I think. Can’t wait!


----------



## Stellar

The matches with the mystery joker opponents are the most interest on the card. Plus I am looking forward to Regal and Jerichos verbal stuff.

Athena or Deonna seem to be the most likely, at least to me., to face Britt. Most of AEWs audience (the hardcore fanbase) know who Deonna is and even if they don't AEW could simply have both make promos against each other in the ring about how both have been friends for a long time before the match starts, giving people a reason to care about Deonna. Nixon Newell would be completely flat of an appearance.

As for the men, hopefully it is Miro just because he has been MIA for awhile. Id be fine with Claudio also.

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## Bland

The silhouette for Joker vs Joe reminds me of Cesaro/Claudio so will be interesting to see if that's just a misdirect but Claudio would be so perfect as he's an ideal addition in a tournament.

Women's could be Ember/Athena, Deonna or even a wrestler from Stardom. I can't see both Jokers losing or winning so I'm guessing it could be a one off so I'm going for Mickie James. She hasn't appeared in Impact in a while and currently doing just NWA so a one off appearance in AEW or even short run to Double or Nothing would be perfect for Mickie James.


----------



## Chelsea

Nice to see that the best weekly wrestling show is back tonight 

Card looks good again, looking forward to this.


----------



## DammitChrist

Even though it’s unlikely, Mickie James vs Britt Baker is a match-up that I never thought I really wanted until now 😂


----------



## redban

Some of you guys are excited about that Adam Page match they announced .... am I the only one here who doesn't know who that Takeshita guy is????


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Even though it’s unlikely, Mickie James vs Britt Baker is a match-up that I never thought I really wanted until now 😂


Mickie would definitely be cool for the joker spot. And I could see Mickie being very open to the idea of being in this tournament.


----------



## Scuba Steve

redban said:


> Some of you guys are excited about that Adam Page match they announced .... am I the only one here who doesn't know who that Takeshita guy is????


He is from DDT Pro and recently wrestled Lethal on Rampage.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

redban said:


> Some of you guys are excited about that Adam Page match they announced .... am I the only one here who doesn't know who that Takeshita guy is????


Well then you're in for a treat.


----------



## Mr316

The card for tonight’s show is phenomenal. Hyped!


----------



## redban

Scuba Steve said:


> He is from *DDT Pro* and recently wrestled Lethal on Rampage.


No idea what DDT Pro is; first I'm ever hearing about it. I don't watch Rampage consistently (only Dynamite). I often forget about Rampage on my Fridays

I think most people watching (i.e. casuals) aren't familiar with this Takeshita guy


----------



## Prized Fighter

Bland said:


> The silhouette for Joker vs Joe reminds me of Cesaro/Claudio so will be interesting to see if that's just a misdirect but Claudio would be so perfect as he's an ideal addition in a tournament.
> 
> Women's could be Ember/Athena, Deonna or even a wrestler from Stardom. I can't see both Jokers losing or winning so I'm guessing it could be a one off so I'm going for Mickie James. She hasn't appeared in Impact in a while and currently doing just NWA so a one off appearance in AEW or even short run to Double or Nothing would be perfect for Mickie James.


Mickie James is an interesting call. Especially since it could set up a cool tag match down the line between Britt/Deonna vs Mickie/Mercedes. Two new women stars (who are best friends) against the OGs. If Britt doesn't make the finals of the tournament, the tag match could be a good DoN match for her.


----------



## Tell it like it is

This Dynamite is looking better than last week, and last week's Dynamite was good.


----------



## TripleG

I won't be seeing the show live, but I'm curious to see who the Jokers are.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526985408714018816
Feeling more and more that one will be Claudio/Cesaro. Especially after the way Regal bigged him up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526976314472730624


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526985408714018816
> Feeling more and more that one will be Claudio/Cesaro. Especially after the way Regal bigged him up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526976314472730624


I still think it may be a one off person from NJPW, but a debut means that the women has to be Athena. If Claudio is the debut then I think they should open with that match. It would get the crowd going and the match would be intense. I would make Hangman vs Takeshita the main event and end the show with Punk/Hangman segment.


----------



## Geeee

I was hoping for a return of Miro. I guess this also rules out Maki Itoh as the women's joker, which had some strong rumors. That means it has to be Athena.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526985408714018816We eatin' good, debutbros


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Looks like the joker has been spoiled by someone(I am not putting his name because some might figure out who it is)



Spoiler





__
http://instagr.am/p/CdtYPKDJq7t/





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Looks like the joker has been spoiled by someone(I am not putting his name because some might figure out who it is)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CdtYPKDJq7t/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t think it means it’s gonna them.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Looks like the joker has been spoiled by someone(I am not putting his name because some might figure out who it is)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CdtYPKDJq7t/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anything, this confirms it's not them.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Looks like the joker has been spoiled by someone(I am not putting his name because some might figure out who it is)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CdtYPKDJq7t/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spoiler



lmao. If you think the Adam Cole threads are bad just WAIT for the Gargano ones. I don't see how this is a spoiler though?


----------



## Geeee

Spoiler



I don't think Candice will be wrestling for a while, since she just gave birth. Becky Lynch missed more than a year. Granted, she was getting paid and Candice is not


----------



## Adapting

GNKenny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lmao. If you think the Adam Cole threads are bad just WAIT for the Gargano ones. I don't see how this is a spoiler though?


BOOM.


----------



## Prized Fighter

GNKenny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lmao. If you think the Adam Cole threads are bad just WAIT for the Gargano ones. I don't see how this is a spoiler though?





Spoiler



God help this site if there is ever a Cole vs Gargano vs Orange Cassidy vs Jon Silver match. This place may never recover.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527009463370141696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scuba Steve

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526992070556233728
That makes me think Candace and Johnny but idk. Excited to find out though.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527009463370141696
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, the last few weeks the women's matches have actually been good. So, if anything Kenny should get kudos


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Wait, the last few weeks the women's matches have actually been good. So, if anything Kenny should get kudos


^ That's exactly what I thought. The women's division has had its first good chain of matches in god knows how long.


----------



## Scuba Steve

So what main events? Cole VS Hardy? 

I assume Punk out first and Hamgman/Takeshita opens.


----------



## DammitChrist

Please give me 1 of Claudio Castagnoli or Johnny Gargano and 1 of Mickie James, Candice LeRae, Athena, or Nixon Newell tonight!!


----------



## redban

Hangman will win via GTS?


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Please give me 1 of Claudio Castagnoli or Johnny Gargano and 1 of Mickie James, Candice LeRae, Athena, or Nixon Newell tonight!!


No chance it's Mickie James. Impact is getting ready to do a supershow with WWE. That’s what Mickie James at the Royal Rumble was building towards right? A long term lucrative business relationship…. right???? 🤣


----------



## La Parka

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Looks like the joker has been spoiled by someone(I am not putting his name because some might figure out who it is)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CdtYPKDJq7t/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spoiler


----------



## Prosper

Tonight looking damn good. Hyped for the Hangman/Takeshita match and the Regal/Jericho segment mostly. Should be a nice throwback to their early days in WWF.

Wardlow is about to go BEAST MODE.


----------



## Jbardo37

Show looks fantastic on paper.


----------



## rbl85

The shape of the woman joker does not look like Athena


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> The shape of the woman joker does not look like Athena


If the shapes are accurate, then I'm going QT Marshall for men's cuz it looks like his round head and Mickie James for women cuz she's got the hair coming out the side

What if the joker is Brandi? She'd get the most heat!


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> If the shapes are accurate, then I'm going QT Marshall for men's cuz it looks like his round head and Mickie James for women cuz she's got the hair coming out the side
> 
> What if the joker is Brandi? She'd get the most heat!


Khan said they are debuting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If the jokers are who numbnuts spoiled on instagram - then i am more than fine with her

with him…. Ehhhh…


----------



## Oracle

The more I think about it I think Joe is in the main event and they debut Cesaro and try to make this big ROH angle.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If the jokers are who numbnuts spoiled on instagram - then i am more than fine with her
> 
> with him…. Ehhhh…


Who???


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The joker


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527041003609149440
I know she is talking about WOW, but she has returned to wrestling and is in great shape. Being the joker could be good advertisement for WOW too.


----------



## Chelsea

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527041003609149440
> I know she is talking about WOW, but she has returned to wrestling and is in great shape. Being the joker could be good advertisement for WOW too.


@The Legit Lioness @DammitChrist


----------



## rbl85

I don't know if i want a woman from this size who suffered neck injuries, concussions, etc to return to pro wrestling.


----------



## Geeee

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527041003609149440
> I know she is talking about WOW, but she has returned to wrestling and is in great shape. Being the joker could be good advertisement for WOW too.


I think it is notable that she seems to have really built up her traps which could be an indication that she wants to protect her injured neck from something...like taking bumps.


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Keith Lee/Swerve (Real Limitless?) are being heated up to enter the tag title scene. The WorkHorsemen have become go-to guys for quick TV jobs, they're a very solid team.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Tell it like it is

It's almost showtime folks


----------



## Hotdiggity11

zorori said:


> I like what I've seen so far of Takeshita, but... why is he facing Hangman? Did I miss something?
> 
> Isn't Takeshita's record a win against a jobber and a loss to Jay Lethal; how does that get you a match against the champion?


AEW should just get rid of records. It was a decent try and ok to try in the early days but it rarely ends up making sense for long-term booking.


----------



## Mr316

50 minutes away baby!


----------



## Adapting

We are coming and ready for dynamite. 

@Chelsea @Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE @Catalanotto


----------



## Chelsea

Adapting said:


> We are coming and ready for dynamite.
> 
> @Chelsea @Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE @Catalanotto


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tell it like it is said:


> It's almost showtime folks
> View attachment 122698


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> We are coming and ready for dynamite.
> 
> @Chelsea @Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE @Catalanotto


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Adapting

Bray Wyatt as the joker


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Whoanma

Adapting said:


> Bray Wyatt as the joker


----------



## Chelsea

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Chelsea

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## 3venflow

Athena livestreamed before and said she isn't the female joker.


----------



## Prosper

I like the Keith Lee/Swerve joining the tag scene is a great idea for now. 

JE vs Lee/Swervs vs Team Taz would be a sweet match at DON, tonight probably sets that up.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Athena livestreamed before and said she isn't the female joker.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


>


May 19th in the UK right now

Happy Kane day!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Lana or Candice are my guesses for joker tonight.

I don't want either of them.


----------



## P Thriller

Who wants to bet the show starts with Adam Cole or CM Punk's theme song? I feel like very show has started that way for months now


----------



## Tell it like it is

Well whoever the Jokers are I'm sure this board will be tamed. And god help JR trying to pronounce Takeshita's name.


----------



## Chelsea

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> May 19th in the UK right now
> 
> Happy Kane day!


Awesome. Happy May 19! 🔥


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I HAVE CUM


----------



## Chelsea

Catalanotto said:


> I HAVE CUM


FOR THE BOOM!


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> FOR THE BOOM!


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> FOR THE BOOM!


BOOM


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> I HAVE CUM


----------



## Whoanma

If only AJ Lee would be the Joker…


----------



## 3venflow

This show has comfortably outdrawn the last time they were in the same building. Last time they did 4,552 for the (really good) show with MJF vs. Jericho (Final Labour), Bucks vs. Jurassics (AEW Tag Title), Sammy vs. Spears and Sting/Darby vs. 2point0 (Texas Tornado). As of a few hours ago they'd sold 4,727 for tonight and I'd expect a walk-up to add more to that.

BTW, Mercedes defended her ROH Women's Title again on the pre-show Elevation tapings.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> If only AJ Lee would be the Joker…


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527064432026824709


----------



## Tell it like it is

Well I'm out until the show ends. Enjoy the show AEW Galaxy!


----------



## .christopher.

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> May 19th in the UK right now
> 
> Happy Kane day!


AKA my birthday. Bloody Kane hating the 19th of May of all days.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Chelsea

.christopher. said:


> AKA my birthday. Bloody Kane hating the 19th of May of all days.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## rich110991

I love Wednesdays


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Jokers are going to be Csro and Athena aren't they?


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> If only AJ Lee would be the Joker…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tell it like it is said:


> Well I'm out until the show ends. Enjoy the show AEW Galaxy!


See you for Impact roundabout


----------



## Adapting

.christopher. said:


> AKA my birthday. Bloody Kane hating the 19th of May of all days.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

While I can't stand Dynamite and AEW as a whole this thread makes up for it each week. At least if this place is fun I can forgive the show for being shit.


----------



## Adapting

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> While I can't stand Dynamite and AEW as a whole this thread makes up for it each week. At least if this place is fun I can forgive the show for being shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

.christopher. said:


> AKA my birthday. Bloody Kane hating the 19th of May of all days.


Enjoy


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Ah, time for the best wrestling show of the week.

Enjoy all.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Adapting said:


>


😗☝ SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mr316

Showtime!!!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What's the bet they start the show with Adam Cole? 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Popcorn time


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe already? NICE


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Time for CSRO


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Popcorn time


----------



## Oracle

Its going to be Satnam Singh


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Not holding my hopes up for this one.
Another prominent Cole match -
Another prominent Britt match - 
Another whipping segment -   
Kyle O’Reilly - 
I’m actually hoping for some shenanigans to _save_ the above. 

Title match with Takeshita could be good.
Jericho confrontation with Regal should be interesting.
Samoa Joe match should be interesting, depending on who the joker is and how it’s booked. But I don’t want to see another new signee get jobbed (again), nor do I want to see Joe get jobbed, so this also has a good chance of being disappointing.


Yes I’m tired and in a shitty fucking mood.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lol LAME


----------



## Chan Hung

MORRISON? NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mainboy

John Morrison.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh shit Morrison?


----------



## ThirdMan

Good for Hennigan. Earn those bucks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

OMG GUYS JOHN MORRISON


----------



## TMTT

Did people think it was gargano?


----------



## Chelsea

JO(K)E(R)
JO(K)E(R)
JO(K)E(R)


----------



## Adapting

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What's the bet they start the show with Adam Cole? 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Oracle

Yeah dont care


----------



## 3venflow

Does that mean the female joker is Taya?


----------



## Chelsea

BUH GAWD, JOHNNY ELITE!!!


----------



## redban

Is that John Morrison??


----------



## Trophies

Saw Johnny Elite…thought it was Gargano tho lol


----------



## Chan Hung

JOHNNY ELITE BAY BAY


----------



## Adapting

LMAO add Johnny Elite to the list of names.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Johnny Elite! 

This could be good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And AEW's roster gets even more bloated


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Solid midcard signing.


----------



## Oracle

Trophies said:


> Saw Johnny Elite…thought it was Gargano tho lol


That's who I thought it was too lol


----------



## Whoanma

Johnny Mund…errrr Elite?


----------



## Tobiyama

The male Joker should beat Joe.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Did people think it was gargano?


Thank goodness it wasn't. Morrison is talented but TK really needs to quit bloating the roster.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TMTT

Tony is going to sign everybody, WCW flashbacks.


----------



## DrEagles

Yes! Always been a big fan of Johnny


----------



## 3venflow

Johnny's been working all over the place lately so really should have guessed he'd be a possibility.


----------



## DrEagles

TMTT said:


> Tony is going to sign everybody, WCW flashbacks.


This is a great signing, Tony just needs to start cutting 10-15 of the deadweights


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Tobiyama said:


> The male Joker should beat Joe.


I think Joe is taking the L. I think Lethal screws him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Im dying. He really named himself Johnny Elite 😂😂😂 it was a joke at first but he actually did it


----------



## Chan Hung

Good Shit. I approve of this signing.


----------



## rich110991

Fuck I thought it was Gargano  No need to sign Morrison, sorry!


----------



## Adapting

Is it me or is it moist in here? drip drip He came.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Shit at first I thought of Gargano and I went crazy then I thought about the changing name thing of Morrison and I went "hmm ok".


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DrEagles said:


> This is a great signing, Tony just needs to start cutting 10-15 of the deadweights


Agree


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Johnny is a hero here in Scotland. He had a sword before it was cool.


----------



## Chris22

I love Johnny Nitro/Morrison/Impact/Mundo/Elite!!


----------



## TMTT

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Im dying. He really named himself Johnny Elite 😂😂😂 it was a joke at first but he actually did it


Well he was Johnny IMPACT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MEH*


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Way better signing than Johnny Gargano; way worse signing than Killer Kross. A C- move.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Thank fuck it wasn't that charisma vacuum Gargano.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Johnny Elite is a hilarious name.


JOHNNY ELITE IS..... ALL ELITE!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Tony is going to sign everybody, WCW flashbacks.


Johnny drip drip is a fantastic signing, zero complaints. Just cut the dead weight


----------



## SAMCRO

3 Minutes into the match and Joe sweating and red as if he's been going 45 minutes.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Does that mean the female joker is Taya?


No God..noooooo.gif


----------



## TMTT

DrEagles said:


> This is a great signing, Tony just needs to start cutting 10-15 of the deadweights


That doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid signing. Very much approve! Good job Khan.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It's John Morrison!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Joe fucked that up, wow


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> Solid signing. Very much approve! Good job Khan.


He will be on Rampage and Dark within weeks relax


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I have zero interest in seeing Gargano on AEW


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Don't tell me Taya Valkarie is Britt's opponent 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Joe standing there waiting while Johnny got his balance and got the courage to do the flip lol.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Catalanotto said:


> Joe fucked that up, wow


Joe almost got Johnny hurt


----------



## NXT Only

Two steps to the left Joe lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Prized Fighter said:


> No God..noooooo.gif


----------



## Adapting

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Joe almost got Johnny hurt


Is that his new name after Johnny Elite?


----------



## ProjectGargano

I guess that Morrison will have the role of Sydal of putting over the main eventers and prospects?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

You'd think with how fat Joe is he could have been able to stretch himself a little further


----------



## ThirdMan

Though this might just be a one-off appearance, they could just as easily add him to Jericho's group.

Johnny Sports-Entertainer.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tbf that goofy canon ball flipping elbow shit always looks botched and is difficult to take right.


----------



## Geeee

Had technical issues starting Dynamite...and come back to the joker being Johnny Promotionname. Kinda lame IMO


----------



## Chan Hung

Probably Athena Moon but maybe Taya? Hmmmm Or Dakota Kai?


----------



## 3venflow

Is he actually signed or doing a one shot? If he signs, Taya might too.

How do you work Johnny into an already overflowing roster? First thought was stick him with Jericho and 2point0.


----------



## Chan Hung

They should have named him... JOHNNY MORE-ELITE lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Is he actually signed or doing a one shot? If he signs, Taya might too.
> 
> How do you work Johnny into an already overflowing roster? First thought was stick him with Jericho and 2point0.


Sydal kinda role


----------



## Whoanma

Blame


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

If I attempted a cartwheel, I would break my neck, ribs and ass.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Morrison directing ( traffic ) Joe from the top of the turnbuckle in plain sight 

production truck w the breaking kayfabe assist


----------



## Chan Hung

I read AEW signed Morrison. He still has a bit left in a good run.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ProjectGargano said:


> I guess that Morrison will have the role of Sydal of putting over the main eventers and prospects?


Lets hope not


----------



## Oracle

3venflow said:


> Is he actually signed or doing a one shot? If he signs, Taya might too.
> 
> How do you work Johnny into an already overflowing roster? First thought was stick him with Jericho and 2point0.


ROH?


----------



## SAMCRO

3venflow said:


> Is he actually signed or doing a one shot? If he signs, Taya might too.
> 
> How do you work Johnny into an already overflowing roster? First thought was stick him with Jericho and 2point0.


Tony just plans to toss him into the gigantic pool of talent he already has signed, and then promptly stick him on AEW Dark with the rest of the talent who can't get on tv, cause he has too much fucking talent signed for a 2 hour show.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Probably Athena Moon but maybe Taya? Hmmmm Or Dakota Kai?


----------



## burtchensen

why morrison?  one night only okay but i dont want to see him regularly..i just dont like him. sorry


----------



## Chan Hung

Is this the most Morrison has done since his last run? LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> I read AEW signed Morrison. He still has a bit left in a good run.


They obviously signed him seeing how his last name is elite abs they said this was his AEW debut


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

burtchensen said:


> why morrison?  one night only okay but i dont want to see him regularly..i just dont like him. sorry


Why? He's beyond talented


----------



## TMTT

ProjectGargano said:


> Sydal kinda role


Just make him and Sydal a tag team.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

GOD DAMN SAMOA JOE IS MORE RED THAN A BOWL OF MOTHERFUCKING BEETROOTS BOY


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Johnny Elite has more names than Jimmy Uso has DUI's


----------



## H4L

Joe has the best chop in the business.


----------



## Geeee

450 Snoop Dogg Splash


----------



## SAMCRO

Johnny's entire offense is awkward flips he can't nail correctly or smoothly.


----------



## Adapting

Joe


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Morrison missed that 450 by a mile


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ROFL Johnny screwed that 450 up


----------



## Oracle

Wtf was that????


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

So this a thing now? He's just going name himself after the company he works for? Whats next Johnny Japan


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That match was rough....


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Next to PUNK i'm starting to enjoy JOE as 2nd choice and MJF 3rd


----------



## Mr316

Very nice opener!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well that was an underwhelming match. Was okay, could have been better though.


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL and the giant runs away from 3 small children with chairs...


----------



## DRose1994

Why does Tony bring guys in to beat them in the first match with the company ? I don’t get it.

also, I don’t mind Johnny Morrison, but he’s like a knockoff RVD.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> Wtf was that????


He just made the new botchamania


----------



## Mutant God

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So this a thing now? He's just going name himself after the company he works for? Whats next Johnny Japan


or Johnny Honor


----------



## Geeee

never mind beaten to it LOL


----------



## PeepNation08

Great Khali from Wish is back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

SAMCRO said:


> Johnny's entire offense is awkward flips he can't nail correctly or smoothly.


First match in many months.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well that was fucking stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Show starting with a ring full of guys AGAIN! 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Next to PUNK i'm starting to enjoy JOE as 2nd choice and MJF 3rd


Joe definitely needs to work on his cardio


----------



## Adapting

PeepNation08 said:


> Great Khali from Wish is back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Mr316 said:


> First match in many months.


He's been wrestling on the indies, it's not his first match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Typical AEW, never letting anything breathe


----------



## Chelsea

The traditional post-match fuckery


----------



## burtchensen

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why? He's beyond talented


Sometimes you dont like someone even when he's good. no sympathy or enjoying watching him at all. i didnt liked mnm and i never got in touch with him.

thank god, joe won.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay guys you may not like this but there is ONLY ONE MAN who can take on this INDIAN GIANT.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Debuts a joker no one asked for ✅
Jobs him in his debut ✅
Brings out SATNAM SINGH to top it off ✅

This dumpster fire was brought to you by Booker of The Year Tony Khan 🗑 🔥🚒*


----------



## Geeee

Seems like Alex Marvez has been completely replaced with Lexy Nair. Not complaining


----------



## Chan Hung

That girl is fine as hell.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Unfortunately mr. forehead midget Cole will beat Jeff 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Debuts a joker no one asked for ✅
> Jobs him in his debut ✅
> Brings out SATNAM SINGH to top it off ✅
> 
> This dumpster fire was brought to you by Booker of The Year Tony Khan 🗑 🔥🚒*


I thought it was a great segment.


----------



## redban

Discussing Hardy’s health = sign that he’s losing to Cole. They’re preparing to protect him from the loss


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> That girl is fine as hell.


That's DDP daughter


----------



## PeepNation08

Ew, The Young Cucks. The most overrated tag team of the modern era 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> First match in many months.


Bro he was botching and doing awkward flips in every company he's been in, he's always botched his shitty finisher by missing them almost everytime he lands, Austin Aries jumped and no sold it at Impact cause of how shitty it looked. And that 450 elbow has always looked awkward everytime he's hit it. Has nothing to do with rust.


----------



## Whoanma

The Hardy cosplayers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Alright I'm gonna attempt to remember all the names he went by

John Hennigan(his name)
John Morrison
Johnny Mundo
Johnny Nitro
Johnny Impact
Johnny Bloodsport
Johnny Superstar
Johnny Caballero
Johnny Game Changer
Johnny Elite


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh for fuck sake we're really getting Hardy Boyz vs The Young Bucks???

Jesus Christ I thought we were past this shit.


----------



## PeepNation08

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> That's DDP daughter













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


>


Jeff Horny has arrived.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Alright I'm gonna attempt to remember all the names he went by
> 
> John Hennigan(his name)
> John Morrison
> Johnny Mundo
> Johnny Impact
> Johnny Bloodsport
> Johnny Superstar
> Johnny Caballero
> Johnny Game Changer
> Johnny Elite


Has he beaten Ed Leslie yet


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Wow KIDS are at DYNAMITE!


----------



## Mutant God

Chan Hung said:


> Okay guys you may not like this but there is ONLY ONE MAN who can take on this INDIAN GIANT.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 122701


Could easily knock him out with a knock out punch


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cmon JR hate on his shirt you know you want too.


----------



## TMTT

Whoanma said:


> The Hardy cosplayers.


TNA days


----------



## Trophies

Punk getting...well political lol


----------



## Chelsea

LOOK IN MY EYESSSS


----------



## Chan Hung

OH SHIT, PUNK Repping Abortion. That'll piss off Republicans. Damn.


----------



## redban

Abortion rights are human rights 

Ugh goodness gracious Punk. Just dye your purple and get a manbun and be done with it already


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That's the first time kids have ever been seen at Dynamite. Only took em a few years.


----------



## Chan Hung

So........ TAKE A SHIT vs PAGE?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ Punk I'm all for freedom of choice and human rights but fucking hell leave the politics out of pro wrestling. I don't watch it for that.


----------



## Oracle

Takeshitas theme is fucking awesome


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Debuts a joker no one asked for ✅
> Jobs him in his debut ✅
> Brings out SATNAM SINGH to top it off ✅
> 
> This dumpster fire was brought to you by Booker of The Year Tony Khan 🗑 🔥🚒*


Morrison is fine *✅*
Joe is more of a star* ✅*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ockap

Sjw punk


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That's the first time kids have ever been seen at Dynamite. Only took em a few years.


For some reason i think they'll pan the camera to them often tonight lol


----------



## SAMCRO

What was Punk's shirt? i missed it.


----------



## TMTT

Let's see is Takeshita any good.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

AEW young ace vs. DDT young ace


----------



## Chelsea

Punk doing a Joe Gacy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

SAMCRO said:


> What was Punk's shirt? i missed it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Isn't it pronounced Ta kay shee duh


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Punk really should leave politics out of wrestling, makes him very unlikeable. I want to watch wrestling to escape from politics


----------



## RainmakerV2

Take a shit baby


----------



## RLT1981

can't even watch wrestling these days without this politics garbage getting shoved at you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is a big spot for Takeshita, but again, I wish they actually introduced him with video packages.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Random thought but Adam Page has a big ass head. Bobblehead


----------



## Lady Eastwood

fuck hangman


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I've managed to avoid hearing about any politics for nearly a year now and Punk has to go and ruin that.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> fuck hangman


Hang me adam page


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RLT1981 said:


> can't even watch wrestling these days without this politics garbage getting shoved at you.


Facts, this stuff is why their ratings won't grow....One thing I can say about WWE. At least they don't shove politics on their shows


----------



## burtchensen

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ Punk I'm all for freedom of choice and human rights but fucking hell leave the politics out of pro wrestling. I don't watch it for that.


yep. i dont wanna have politics in sports. it killed formula 1 and soccer for me.. i hate everything what wwe did in the past and i dont wanna see this in aew either.


----------



## TMTT

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is a big spot for Takeshita, but again, I wish they actually introduced him with video packages.*


I don't know how many people watch DDT in America, very niche.


----------



## RapShepard

Doesn't make the matches any less boring Punk


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> What was Punk's shirt? i missed it.


Basically His Shirt was to Politicize Abortion.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## rich110991

Not sure why the t-shirt would bother anyone!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

burtchensen said:


> yep. i dont wanna have politics in sports. it killed formula 1 and soccer for me.. i hate everything what wwe did in the past and i dont wanna see this in aew either.


It's killed NBA for me too. Happy the NFL kind of backed off


----------



## Mutant God

PCP-Pro Choice Punk


----------



## Geeee

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I've managed to avoid hearing about any politics for nearly a year now and Punk has to go and ruin that.


how the fuck did you manage that?


----------



## .christopher.

Chelsea said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you to one of my favourite people on here despite being a blue and a rival in that ppv thingamajig.


Adapting said:


>


kane is that guy at my birthday party.


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Enjoy


I feel like Patrick in Spongebob when Sponge rubbed out "Pat" on his nametag. "MY NAMES NOT RICK COURTNEY! "

oh, well. It starts with a c so close enough!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I've managed to avoid hearing about any politics for nearly a year now and Punk has to go and ruin that.


CM Woke


----------



## DOTL

This dumbass literarly just came out on national tv with an abortion shirt


----------



## Lady Eastwood

RLT1981 said:


> can't even watch wrestling these days without this politics garbage getting shoved at you.



it's all over sports, I fucking hate it. I watch sports to get away from the reality of life, I don't give a shit about their views, whether I agree with them or not.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## RLT1981

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Facts, this stuff is why their ratings won't grow....One thing I can say about WWE. At least they don't shove politics on their shows


agreed Vince knows better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TMTT said:


> I don't know how many people watch DDT in America, very niche.


*That's...kinda my whole point.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I hope Hangman beats Punk. Pretty sure AEW's ratings will crater if this political clown becomes champ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Doesn't make the matches any less boring Punk


*Dude tried to justify the 12 minute star vs jobber matches and ended up making it worse 🤣*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why are people bothered about the shirt he's wearing? People have opinions. Either you agree or disagree. But just keep it pushing.


----------



## DOTL

Here's hoping someone comes out with a shirt with a dead fetus next week


----------



## Araxen

It's a shame Takeshita will have to job to Boreman Page.


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita is a NJPW upper tier level talent. Wonder if he will follow the path of Kenny and Ibushi by jumping ship.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Dude tried to justify the 12 minute star vs jobber matches and ended up making it worse *


Yeah, it didn't work for putting silver over


----------



## Mutant God

If MJF feuds with Punk again would he wear a Pro Life shirt?


----------



## La Parka

rich110991 said:


> Not sure why the t-shirt would bother anyone!


I feel like youd feel differently if Jericho walked down with an anti abortion t shirt


----------



## Chan Hung

Can Takeashita cut a promo better than Nakamura or Asuka? LOL


----------



## TMTT

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's...kinda my whole point.*


Yeah, but I don't think he would be a long-term investment for AEW and he doesn't have that name value now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why are people bothered about the shirt he's wearing? People have opinions. Either you agree or disagree. But just keep it pushing.


Because he's literally shoving in in your face ? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## RLT1981

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why are people bothered about the shirt he's wearing? People have opinions. Either you agree or disagree. But just keep it pushing.


cause alot of us watch wrestling to get away from this crap we don't want this shit shoved at us when we trying to escape reality for a few hours.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Can Takeashita cut a promo better than Nakamura or Asuka? LOL


Idk if he can but he can fucking go in the ring I'm impressed


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Still doesn't beat the Fiend carrying a severed head in Saudi Arabia


----------



## ProjectGargano

Holy shit, what a match


----------



## Chan Hung

rich110991 said:


> Not sure why the t-shirt would bother anyone!


Common Logic 101, dont split or divide your fan base. Keep politics out unless rare circumstances.


----------



## Araxen

Takeshita is carrying Page in this match.


----------



## Wolf Mark

What makes them think that no selling a move is "good"?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

come on, man, lets get to some BAY BAY


----------



## CovidFan

Please end this.


----------



## ThirdMan

Two high German suplexes, landing on the back of their heads: they instantly get up.

Two clotheslines: they're down for thirty seconds.

Hmmm...


----------



## redban

Tombstones shouldn’t be used for near falls. Respect the move


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, it didn't work for putting silver over


*"I just needed reps" doesn't make your jobber opponent anymore credible.*


----------



## Chelsea

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Still doesn't beat the Fiend carrying a severed head in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Mr316

This is one hell of a match.


----------



## Geeee

Women's joker is obviously Taker in drag


----------



## Whoanma

Catalanotto said:


> come on, man, lets get to some BAY BAY


He’s main eventing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

CM Punk is ALL ELITE WOKENESS!


----------



## DRose1994

Okay, far too long a match. Your world champ is going 15 minutes with a guy we’ve scarcely seen on TV..


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RLT1981 said:


> cause alot of us watch wrestling to get away from this crap we don't want this shit shoved at us when we trying to escape reality for a few hours.


Dude its a shirt. He's not making a speech. Don't understand why that would bother anyone. I see people wear shit I don't agree with all the time. It's not that hard to not give a shit. And for the record im pro choice but if he wore an anti abortion shirt I wouldn't give a shit either.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is so dumb lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ADAM BAY BAY COLE FUTURE AEW CHAMP

put some respect on that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> He’s main eventing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Other than annoying punk on commentary this match is fantastic, idk anything about this guy Page is facing but he's fantastic


----------



## .christopher.

La Parka said:


> I feel like youd feel differently if Jericho walked down with an anti abortion t shirt


I'm all for Jericho wearing ANY tshirt nowadays


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Takeshita lived up to all y'all's hype. *


----------



## Dr. Middy

I saw Punk's shirt for maybe 30 seconds and moved on. Not really a big deal. 

This match legitimately is GREAT. Takeshita is tremendous.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

RIP other guy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Geeee said:


> how the fuck did you manage that?


No idea but I have, I just refuse to talk any level of politics with people or read anything political. I don't have the time or energy to care.


----------



## redban

Hangman will win with the GTS


----------



## Geeee

Loved Takeshita's sell of the GTS. Looked like he literally died


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay having a PPV around the corner, with the world champ representing the company having literally a most difficult chance to win against an unknown Japanese guy on national TV is a fucking shame and lame booking move.


----------



## 3venflow

That was an awesome match.


----------



## Trophies

What in the no sell hell is this match lol it was good until the end.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## La Parka

They did all that for a clothesline


----------



## Araxen

Even Punk can't make a feud with Page interesting.


----------



## PeepNation08

KENTA punching the air rn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

I loved this match


----------



## Mutant God

It was better then Punk's Buckshot


----------



## Chelsea

Hangman winning with the GTS was predictable.

Good match anyway.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'll be straight up....I barely paid attention to that match.


----------



## Whoanma

Takeshita.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

As a big, long time fan of CM Punk, I can comfortably say I give exactly 0 fucks about his feud with Hangman.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Takeshita is 26 years old.

Incredible talent.


----------



## La Parka

It’s a pose off


----------



## ThirdMan

Mutant God said:


> It was better then Punk's Buckshot


Yeah, Punk's a really good professional wrestler, but he's not athletic enough to pull that move off dynamically.


----------



## Mr316

Okay I’m hyped for the main event!


----------



## Chan Hung

Page is the worst AEW champ to date. Left like a puss also. Hopefully he loses.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Takeshita is great


----------



## Chan Hung

JR with that coffee lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

As someone who's not a long term fan of CM Punk, I can comfortably say I also don't give a fuck about this feud with Hangman.


----------



## redban

Page looked worse there. The crowd chanted for Punk, and Page looked cowardly by walking away


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was that comment directed towards Hideo Itami because of the GTS?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Honestly Hangman is just much more interesting chasing the title than holding it his matches aren't bad but just doesn't feel like there's a reason to be invested in his run


----------



## Geeee

Draft Kings a pretty big sponsor. Although, I think it's shady that you can bet on things that they are sponsoring


----------



## La Parka

Chan Hung said:


> Page is the worst AEW champ to date. Left like a puss also. Hopefully he loses.


Last week was hilarious.

Gives Punk the finger and jogs to the back


----------



## BMark66

Great match.


----------



## Araxen

Chan Hung said:


> Page is the worst AEW champ to date. Left like a puss also. Hopefully he loses.


He really is hurting AEW with him as the champ. He does nothing to grow AEW at all. Dude is a upper mid-carder.


----------



## Mutant God

Theres a chance Page is turning heel and keeps the title.


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita is in AEW for a year so he should now be established as a guy who can hang with everyone. He's a Kenny protege so I'd expect the two to work with each other at some point.

Looks like Draft Kings have upped their sponsorship deal with AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527085139607576577
Oops


----------



## rich110991

Page and Punk are both awesome, don’t know what you guys are watching.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match. Good post-match between Punk and Page. Crowd was on fire for them, and the face off there felt big. One week left though to really bring this feud to the level it needs to be. It's been good so far though.


----------



## Whoanma

Mutant God said:


> Theres a chance Page is turning heel and keeps the title.


I think he might be turning, yeah.


----------



## Geeee

I love Hangman and I really enjoyed his run to the title but I think it's time to put the belt on Punk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hangman flipping Punk off last week was like a little kid saying they want to tell you a secret, telling you a swear word and running off giggling like a maniac.


----------



## Chan Hung

fuego....oh no


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## La Parka

Why is a squash match getting a video package lol


----------



## TMTT

Dork order and a random luchadore.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The 3 Masked Stooges . . . yeah, Rampage is gonna have to be a miss from me this week.


----------



## DRose1994

When I tell you I can’t fucking stand swerve.. holy hell.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

dark order is so cringe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WHO THE FUCK ASKED FOR DARK ORDER AND FUEGO VS HOUSE OF CRACK?*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WHO'S HOUSE??????


----------



## Geeee

The fact that Fuego is a total jobber makes the fact that he is a great promo actually kind of offputting


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> dark order is so cringe


And they still are a thing.


----------



## Chelsea

Shrekspeare


----------



## Mutant God

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> WHO'S HOUSE??????


House of Black?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lee's theme is fire


----------



## Lady Eastwood

holy shit this match is full of people i don't care about.


----------



## Chan Hung

is that kevin owens????


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh bask in the buffet


----------



## Oracle

Im always pretty surprised how over Keith Lee is


----------



## Chan Hung

Owens there wearing boots. I guess he finally realized Texas was a good state? LOL


----------



## TMTT

Don't they have a real tag team to go against them?


----------



## Mutant God

Chan Hung said:


> is that kevin owens????


No its his brother Ken Owens, he got released and Kahn got him too.


----------



## Trophies

Chan Hung said:


> is that kevin owens????


No it's his brother Ken Owens.


----------



## Geeee

Anthony Henry looking like the son of the bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> Shrekspeare


----------



## rich110991

Catalanotto said:


> holy shit this match is full of people i don't care about.


Same :/


----------



## One Shed

Hardys are like a foot taller than the Hardlys.


----------



## Adapting

Why is Santa Claus in the ring?


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> holy shit this match is full of people i don't care about.


You don't like Swerve? Awwwwwww....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh bask in the buffet


To be fair he's lost some weight from the looks of it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I love Swerve and Keith but they could be doing so much more than a thrown together tag team?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Eww! The AEW crowd is turning into the smark crowd with the annoying chants 🤢


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Catalanotto said:


> holy shit this match is full of people i don't care about.


Way better than Adam cole any day of the week


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> holy shit this match is full of people i don't care about.


----------



## burtchensen

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> dark order is so cringe


The old DO with their cult like "Join us" clips and the time with Brodie was High Level Shit. nowaday i would prefer to see silver for himself. too bad grayson isnt no longer there, he was one of my faves.


----------



## TMTT

ThirdMan said:


> You don't like Swerve? Awwwwwww....


That was a swerve.


----------



## Trophies

That finishing move is crazy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

If you told me Keith Lee had eaten Swerve Strickland I'd believe you.


----------



## PeepNation08

That finish tho. Sheesh [emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WHO'S HOUSE????


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## rich110991

No don’t let him talk 🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SHAKESPEARE MONOLOGUE TIME


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Lady Eastwood

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Way better than Adam cole any day of the week



take that the fuck back, young man!


----------



## rich110991

Now here comes the actual talent! Starks and Hobbs!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Keith Lee the type of guy to eat pizza with a fork.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm still shocked Swerve was let go by WWE. He's a cool, charismatic guy who should be easy as fuck to present and market.


----------



## Araxen

Ricky


----------



## Chan Hung

jabronies? lol


----------



## TMTT

All these four guys work better as singles.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

they mentioned they were top 5. Maybe a fatal 5-way for the tag belts?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ricky Starks is gonna be a huge star one day, man just has IT


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Rex


----------



## ThirdMan

I'd be totally cool with Swerve and Lee squashing Barney and Friends for the tag-titles.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Those idiot smarks were chanting "go bask in his glory🤪" at Rex from Toy Story 😂


----------



## PeepNation08

3venflow said:


> I'm still shocked Swerve was let go by WWE. He's a cool, charismatic guy who should be easy as fuck to present and market.


It’s too bad that Top Dolla couldn’t keep his fuckin mouth shut smh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

a bar of soap with a pearl necklace on lmfaooooo


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Keith really is best with a partner due to his weight. 

It's Jungle Boy...poor fucker cant talk. Just have Christian turn on him already.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Chelsea

Ricky calling Shrekspeare a jabroni

No lies detected


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ugghhhhhhhhh fucking Jungle Mid


----------



## BMark66

Hobbs deserves gold


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Keith Lee the type of guy to eat pizza with a fork.


He should use scissors like a normal person


----------



## La Parka

Good promos going back and forth there. 

Bring out the old dude and the dinosaur!


----------



## Trophies

What is Christian a manager now or something


----------



## Chelsea

Someone tag Hannah


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Because I know it'll piss people off in this thread

Fuck Jungle Boy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jungle Boy needs Christian to talk for him 😂 

At least Luchasaurus can roar


----------



## Mr316

This 3 way tag team is gonna be awesome.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why has Christian been reduced to a manager ?


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> Someone tag Hannah


@Hannah 18


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Keith Lee the type of guy to take a bath with a shower cap and a rubber ducky.


----------



## Oracle

Christian has been reduced to a fucking manager


----------



## Lady Eastwood

didn't know christian could just book matches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> I'm all for Jericho wearing ANY tshirt nowadays


Post of the week.


----------



## Trophies

Take me to your planet Stat.


----------



## BMark66

What about FTR? Aren't they ranked first?


----------



## Chan Hung

I bet Khan thinks that Red Velvet is the AEW banks lol


----------



## La Parka

I thought Ricky starks beat jungle boy last week for the shot. How did lee and swerve get it too?


----------



## Whoanma

Statlander.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Keith Lee the type of guy to take a bath with a shower cap and a rubber ducky.


"Hmmmmmmmm how particularly sudsy"


----------



## Mr316

The Goat Jade Cargill.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Yeah...Nobody cares about Statlander and the wish version of Sasha Banks


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Statlander forgot her bra.


----------



## One Shed

Jade with the side boob.


----------



## burtchensen

there is our MOTN for next wednesday.


----------



## Araxen

THE MAN OF THE HOUR!!!


----------



## Tobiyama

I would rather see Bearcat Lee than what Keith is giving us right now.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Tony Khan of course is still fucking up with how to book Kris Statlander 🙄


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Statlander forgot her bra.


I'll hold them up for her.


----------



## PeepNation08

Time for the best segment of the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991

Oh yesss, MJF baby!


----------



## Trophies

"Tony, cut the shit" is starting to be one of my favorite phrases lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YEAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LET'S FUCKING GO MJF


----------



## Chan Hung

LISTEN TO THE FUCKING HEEL HEAT! HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

My dad eats pizza with a fork. Whatcha trying to say?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MJF is funny 😂


----------



## Chelsea

Statlander


----------



## Araxen

I'm rolling! LOL!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MJF overdoing it with the spray tan


----------



## Chan Hung

HIS HANDS ARE RED LOL


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MJF is fucking amazing, this guy just breathes and everyone reacts.


----------



## DUSTY 74

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527089221994954752


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

"MJF Stinks" sign from the fan that probably hasn't washed his ass in months.


----------



## 3venflow

Fucking hell, the HEAT.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Mjf has that Donald trump spray tan


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## La Parka

His fake tanner is hilarious this week


----------



## Chelsea

LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung

His Face is Orange-Black LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That lady took that personally.


----------



## burtchensen

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> MJF overdoing it with the spray tan


 All part of his gimmick.


----------



## Geeee

MJF punishing Wardlow by making his entrance cooler


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Catalanotto said:


> Statlander forgot her bra.


Swing low sweet chariots


----------



## TMTT

Goldberg is reborn.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck it, Keep WARDLOW doing the Goldberg Entrance. DONT LOSE IT.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WAR PIG!!!!!


----------



## PeepNation08

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That lady took that personally.


Deadass lmao that Karen should sit down and shut her ass up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Goldberg vibes


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Holy fuck those arms I'm about to crack a fat 😩😩😩😩😩


----------



## WrestleFAQ

. . . are they chanting WARDLOW in a GOLDBERG cadence?


----------



## Whoanma

I’ve got a feeling we’re not in Long Island anymore.


----------



## Araxen

I've seen some over heels in my time, and MJF is up there with some of the GOATs.


----------



## Mr316

Awesome entrance


----------



## Chelsea

WARDLOW


----------



## La Parka

That seat behind the curtain musta been pretty cheap.


----------



## Chan Hung

Khan should re-sign MJF or he's a moron.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

......did anyone else feel that?? This thread feels a little more moist.


----------



## TMTT

Hard to top Dreamer and Sandman.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I hope Wardlow's pants fall off


----------



## Chan Hung

Wasnt something with CODY done similar


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What is up with this weird BDSM segment?


----------



## Geeee

Cody was crying like a bitch for his lashes


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Wardlow the ultimate troll.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Yeah, just what I was hoping - total no-sell. Sweeeet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Chan Hung said:


> Wasnt something with CODY done similar



wow, I guess @RainmakerV2 doesn't keep his nights with Cody a secret.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WrestleFAQ said:


> . . . are they chanting WARDLOW in a GOLDBERG cadence?


Yes


----------



## PeepNation08

2010 John Cena levels of no-selling haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What is up with this weird BDSM segment?


To make people horny, fucking duh


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Wasnt something with CODY done similar


Who???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WARDLOW IS SICK! HE GETS OFF ON THIS 🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## One Shed

Yessss whipped like a government mule.


----------



## burtchensen

this is actually awesome lol


----------



## Chan Hung

WARDLOW Chants!


----------



## Geeee

"whipped like a government mule" JR is so engaged he's breaking out the classics


----------



## Chelsea

Damn you, Maxwell!


----------



## Chan Hung

His hand is orange as fuck lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

As much as I want Mother 3 to get an official localization, God bless the fan who's rocking that "Xenoblade is a Better Series than EarthBound" sign.

Seriously, if you own a Switch and love JRPGs, pick up Xenoblade: Definitive Edition and Xenoblade 2. I promise they'll be worth the investment. 👌


----------



## Trophies

Did MJF fall asleep in the sun lol


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF is the ultimate mega heel in AEW who gets legit heat! Good shit.


----------



## One Shed

@Catalanotto imagining tying that belt around Wardlow's neck and riding him like a bronco.


----------



## RapShepard

I can't get with spanking segments


----------



## TMTT

That was stupid.


----------



## Oracle

Whoever fake tans MJF did a horrific job


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

MJF's hands are biggest heel in wrestling right now.


----------



## PeepNation08

HEAT! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Chan Hung said:


> His hand is orange as fuck lol


He feel asleep in his suit so only his hands got the tan.


----------



## Mr316

Man…Wardlow is becoming a mega star in front of our very eyes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## La Parka

Another fantastic segment.

Wardlow and MJF are the very best of AEW


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Two Sheds said:


> @Catalanotto imagining tying that belt around Wardlow's neck and riding him like a bronco.



reality later, tbh.


----------



## Araxen

Cya guys next week!


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Post of the week.


You're just saying that because it's my birthday, you sweetheart you!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Oracle said:


> Whoever fake tans MJF did a horrific job


Donald Trump


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> His hand is orange as fuck lol


He has been jerking off Hogan.


----------



## Chan Hung

Great fucking segment. Hour 1 overall solid. Hopefully the lady joker is good.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> He has been jerking off Hogan.


LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Madlad is gonna be a big time star at this rate. Please don't drop the ball on Wardlow, AEW.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Two Sheds said:


> He has been jerking off Hogan.



def needs two hands for that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Most of the dudes in that AEW crowd could use that testosterone booster.


----------



## Araxen

Watch the women's joker be Maria Kanellis.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Hopefully the lady joker is good.


It probably won’t, sadly.


----------



## Trophies

Who Vice?


----------



## ThirdMan

Araxen said:


> Watch the women's joker be Maria Kanellis.


CJ Perry.


----------



## rich110991

Every week MJF’s hands are tanned to fuck, what’s all that about? 🤣 Can’t he see them?


----------



## TMTT

Nice to see Roppongi Vice back together.


----------



## 3venflow

Has Trent ditched Chuckie T? Romero is a better partner for him now anyway. Best Friends had their day, peaking with the parking lot match, but Taylor has let himself go horribly.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nobody cares about ROH


----------



## La Parka

HOLY SHIT!

THEYRE BACK TOGETHER?!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Most of the dudes in that AEW crowd could use that testosterone booster.


Most of the guys in the locker room, too.


----------



## Chan Hung

Kyle O'Reilly vs?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It's only 9am.......is it too early to pop open the whiskey???


----------



## Geeee

I have a friend with brown hair and a red beard just like KOR


----------



## Whoanma

O’Reilly.


----------



## TMTT

Get Alex out of that stable.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Has Trent ditched Chuckie T? Romero is a better partner for him now anyway. Best Friends had their day, peaking with the parking lot match, but Taylor has let himself go horribly.


Hatchet Head was always awful.


----------



## Chan Hung

I never understood why the fuck Alex didnt stay an annoying heel. His potential as a top heel manager was there, and AEW just like that....declined it. His face run has been quite awful.


----------



## Araxen

I love Penta's dark mode. He should be the TNT champ right now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

OMG GUYS ROPPONGI VICE IS BACK TOGETHER!!!!!

Who and why should I give a fuck??


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Johnny Elite gave me Dixie Carter TNA vibes lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*One of the most exciting wrestlers vs one of the most boring wrestlers. *


----------



## 3venflow

'Bryan Daniel-like'. You're getting closer to not fucking up his name JR.


----------



## burtchensen

MotN incoming.


----------



## One Shed

Glad PAC is back for a couple hours before flying back home for a month.


----------



## CovidFan

I like Fenix but seeing KOR = piss and dinner break


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Araxen said:


> Watch the women's joker be Maria Kanellis.



i will fucking turn this shit off immediately if that happens.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

So, if the men's joker was John Morrison, what are the chances the women's joker is his thick-thighed Viking wife?


----------



## 3venflow

AEW haven't put up an All Elite poster for Johnny, which they usually do when a guy debuts and is sticking around. Maybe Tony is figuring out that you can use big names as freelancers without having to give them a guaranteed contract.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Guys.....what if the Joker is Eva Marie??


----------



## One Shed

Araxen said:


> Watch the women's joker be Maria Kanellis.


Imagine the meltdown if it was Eva Marie...sorry ELITE Marie!


----------



## Geeee

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Guys.....what if the Joker is Eva Marie??


Eva Marie would get nuclear heat in AEW. I actually kinda like it LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

JR: KOR Bryan Danielson like

Scorpio telling Bryan


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> i will fucking turn this shit off immediately if that happens.


----------



## burtchensen

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Guys.....what if the Joker is Eva Marie??





Two Sheds said:


> Imagine the meltdown if it was Eva Marie...sorry ELITE Marie!


Dont jinx it.. holy..


----------



## Chelsea

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> what if the Joker is Eva Marie??


I wouldn't mind it. I'd love to see the reactions.

#EvaLution


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Guys.....what if the Joker is Eva Marie??


Wow we thought of it at the same time.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm calling a Cole vs KoR final with the Canadian winning as tribute to Owen. It'll give them both something to do on the PPV anyways.


----------



## SAMCRO

So i had to leave for a bit, what did i miss? had to leave during Hangman's match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

😂😂😂😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527093200841715712


----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😂😂😂😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527093200841715712


is that a spoiler that Johnny Gargano is coming eventually?


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😂😂😂😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527093200841715712


Hahahahahahahaha, no that would be Johnny Petite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAMCRO said:


> So i had to leave for a bit, what did i miss? had to leave during Hangman's match.


*Red Velvet vs Statlander backstage promo
Wardlow no sold the lashes with duck faces, then MJF got pissed and kicked him in the nuts and punched him with the brass ring.*


----------



## Whoanma

The booker of the year has been obviously busy.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Red Velvet vs Statlander backstage promo
> Wardlow no sold the lashes with duck faces, then MJF got pissed and kicked him in the nuts and punched him with the brass ring.*


Ah ok, thanks, so didn't miss much then lol, was really just hoping i didn't miss the womens joker reveal.


----------



## 3venflow

KoR is working like Shibata here which is the best version of him. Tony should split UE and reDRagon up, send Fish to Dark or ROH, keep Cole as Kenny's lackey, and put Kyle in the BCC.


----------



## Araragi

JR bored making auto parts commercial jokes on commentary lol.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> I'm calling a Cole vs KoR final with the Canadian winning as tribute to Owen. It'll give them both something to do on the PPV anyways.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😂😂😂😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527093200841715712


Johnny Drip Drip


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> The booker of the year has been obviously busy.


----------



## Trophies

Mox cringing at those rope swing backs lol


----------



## Geeee

it's weird that KOR does that wacky Ambrose clothesline and Mox has stopped doing it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why was Kyle O'Reilly doing Dean Ambrose's rope thing? 😂


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> keep Cole as Kenny's lackey


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Kyle O'Reilly vs Rey Mysterio 😂


----------



## Geeee

Fenix is incredible holy shit

WTF. that's the wrong winner IMO


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Match is insane.


----------



## 3venflow

That match BANGED.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rey Mysterio tapped 😂


----------



## One Shed

Rey has not attacked a guardrail so far in this match. I hope he is OK.


----------



## Chan Hung

Final Four Looks Interesting


----------



## Wolf Mark

Terrible finish. WTF. Fenix completely dominated.


----------



## PeepNation08

Dope match. Wrong winner tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Has Trent ditched Chuckie T? Romero is a better partner for him now anyway. Best Friends had their day, peaking with the parking lot match, but Taylor has let himself go horribly.


Chuckie T seems to be an example of what Jack Evans said happened to him when signed with AEW.


----------



## Araxen

What's with TK's hardon for O'Reilly?


----------



## Mr316

That was a great fucking match. Hate that Fenix lost though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kenny can fight Cole again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That would be hilarious if it ends up Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe, because that would be a TNA match 😂


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> Final Four Looks Interesting


Not really obviously going to do KOR vs Cole


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

O'Reilly winning? Seriously?


----------



## La Parka

Final 4 is dudes who would’ve been in the André battle royal a year ago


----------



## DammitChrist

Kyle O'Reilly vs Rey Fenix was FUCKING AWESOME!!! 👏 👏 

Those are 2 excellent workers right there, and among 2 of the best wrestlers in the company too (or at least really high up there).


----------



## RainmakerV2

Are they really gonna do O Reilly vs Cole in the fuckin final.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This second hour is rough, not sure if I can stick around


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Awesome match, so much so that I'm not even irked that some jiu-jitsu jackoff manged to win it.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> O'Reilly winning? Seriously?


Yep, O'Reilly won (as he should've)


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, O'Reilly won (as he should've)


Not over Fenix he shouldn't have.


----------



## 3venflow

KoR and Joe will beat the crap out of each other. I'm still going for an upset with KoR winning, maybe after Satnam comes out and chokeslams Joe.


----------



## Araxen

KOR will never be more than a lower-end midcarder. He shouldn't be at least. There is nothing special about him.


----------



## Chelsea

If Cole/KOR will be the tournament finals...


----------



## ThirdMan

I'm not the least bit interested in him as a character, but there's no denying that KOR is a very accomplished technical wrestler.


----------



## Whoanma

Another awful choice by the booker of the year.


----------



## One Shed

Joe could use Cole as dental floss.


----------



## Araxen

BCC should really all be coming out together by now.


----------



## Geeee

if this whole group is Blackpool Combat Club now, I'm ok with it


----------



## 3venflow

Mox and Kingston 😍


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Why is Eddie with Moxley


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Eddie Kingston is cringe


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mox and Kingston just feels right.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

lets goooo Yankees, only good thing about belly Kingston.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Eddie Kingston, Santana and Ortiz look like a bunch of bums that jumped the barricade 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I've never cared for Kingston


----------



## Araxen

The stupid marks still sing the song. He's a heel idiots!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jericho and his dad bod make me so moist <3


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## SAMCRO

HAHA not letting the idiots do the sing along! i love it!


----------



## redban

Weren’t Jericho and his stable feuding with Eddie Kingston? How regal and company got involved


----------



## burtchensen

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Eddie with Moxley


because he cant be with murphy.


----------



## Geeee

Jericho should change his theme to start with Judas and then go into a different Fozzy song


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The Jericho Appreciation Society
FOR OVER TEN WEEKS
the recognized symbol of excellence
of *SPORTS*
_ennerdainers_ 

Matt Menard is a treasure.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Enjoy your nightmares folks


----------



## Chelsea

JeriGOAT


----------



## Trophies

These fans are....FICKLE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is Jake Hager dressed like the Young Bucks? 😂


----------



## La Parka

They pay hager to do this every week. 

It’s incredible


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bo Knows … The BOZ is ALL ELITE


----------



## Chan Hung

Regal should say: "SUNSHINE...........SHUT THE HELL UP!" lol


----------



## burtchensen

daddy magic got some of the best facial expressions i've seen for a long time. love that dude!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Got damn Jericho going in


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jericho vs Regal mic battle? Fuck yeah.


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> Jericho and his dad bod make me so moist <3


And yet you remained completely dry in the presence of Johnny Drip-Drip.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Enjoy your nightmares folks


Hold my beer.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That one guy standing there on the right in JAS looks like Bobby Fish 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

La Parka said:


> They pay hager to do this every week.
> 
> It’s incredible


Exactly what i was thinking, literally gets paid to stand there with that dopey look on his face not contributing a damn thing to the show. Tony Khan's an idiot.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Eddie with Moxley





redban said:


> Weren’t Jericho and his stable feuding with Eddie Kingston? That feud ended?


BCC came out to save Eddie, Santana and Ortiz last week


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho looks like a star again after his gap year.


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Enjoy your nightmares folks


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kingston sucks so much


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lose weight Kingston


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

And that other one kind of looks like Matt Jackson 😂


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Hold my beer.
> View attachment 122713


At least the worst Regal clip violates the rules of this site to post.


----------



## Chelsea

Give me Danielson/Jericho baby


----------



## Araxen

Idiots chanting Yes. They sure aren't too bright in Houston, TX.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So Jericho says no more sing-alongs, yet still won't change his song because he knows it's the only way he can get a positive reaction. *


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Enjoy your nightmares folks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

And other one is just Hook with a bandana 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood

oh shit lets goooooo


----------



## Geeee

what's a disco biscuit?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oof, Jericho...


----------



## Adapting

Jericho is out for blood today. Sheeeeesh.


----------



## Oracle

Damn that's personal


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

GOD............DAYUM!!!!


----------



## Mr316

Man Jericho is great again!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jericho is murking everyone my goodness


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fuccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkk that's cold


----------



## Chan Hung

Come on Regal. Call him out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Waiting for Regal to shout...

*BLOOD AND GUTS!*


----------



## PeepNation08

BeCaUsE IM a WizARD

Cringe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Damn, Jericho is savage.


----------



## RapShepard

Wonder if wrestling media will call Jericho insensitive


----------



## La Parka

I remember when WWE got a lot of shit for bringing up Jeff Hardy’s issues vs Sheamus.

I wonder if AEW will get the same heat.


----------



## burtchensen

Jericho on fire. awesome!


----------



## One Shed

So Jericho is going to alternate between goof and verbal murderer on a weekly basis now?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The nWo owned these guys and ran this buisiness back in 1997! 🤘🏻


----------



## redban

Jericho’s abs … dude was embarrassing flabby not long ago. Give credit where deserved


----------



## Araxen

LOL!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Whewwwww I'm so glad I watched tonight, Jericho just...jeez


----------



## Lady Eastwood

lmfaoooo this segment is hilarious.


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Regal


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

These fans are annoying


----------



## SAMCRO

Garcia looks like the forgotten runt of the Whalberg brothers.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> I remember when WWE got a lot of shit for bringing up Jeff Hardy’s issues vs Sheamus.
> 
> I wonder if AEW will get the same heat.


Probably not it'll be waived as 

"It's different because I'm sure they okayed it with each other"


----------



## PeepNation08

Ugh the crowd needs to stfu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Poop Jokes lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

REGAL 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## One Shed

William Bum Brush Regal


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## La Parka

Why... why did Eddie Kingston show off a toothbrush after regal said that?


----------



## Oracle

Stadium Stampede?


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho's team looks very jobberish vs Bryan, Moxley, Kingston, Santana Ortiz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

No fan favorite entrance for a heel stable? I'd say "fucking finally!', but we all know that this is a 1 and done despite being common sense. :T

At least Jericho brought the spice with that promo. :0


----------



## Chelsea

This is sports-entertaining


----------



## Whoanma

Stadium Stampede.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Pro wrestling and sports entertainment is just the same thing! This storyline is so dumb 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley wants his hardcore deal as usual


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

At the same time..... we're relying on poo/fart jokes now??


----------



## One Shed

Mox just turned face forever with me for stopping another Stadium Stampede goof fest.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Geeee

Stadium Stampede only works when they are at Daily's Place. They won't have a stadium in Vegas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This segment is hot trash. Jericho went too far and the follow ups were terrible.*


----------



## DrEagles

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> At the same time..... we're relying on poo/fart jokes now??


Sports entertainment baby


----------



## Chelsea

"I ain't doing that shit" LMFAOOOO


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is Hager dressed like one of The Young Fucks?


----------



## Chelsea

Moxley still hates sports-entertainment


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Why... why did Eddie Kingston show off a toothbrush after regal said that?


That was way too weird.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Eddie is so nauseating


----------



## ThirdMan

Guess they're moving away from doing Stadium Stampede, unless they plan to do it on some random Dynamite episode.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Wolf Mark

This is going on forever


----------



## Chan Hung

THIS PROMO-OFF IS DYING


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I love magic Matt


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Hager dressed like one of The Young Fucks?


Oh, I thought they had planted a rose garden with a head sticking out behind the JAS.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wolf Mark said:


> This is going on forever


Yeah it's UNCOMFORTABLY LAME.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> THIS PROMO-OFF IS DYING


Yes it is


----------



## 3venflow

I love that they're bringing up past shit. It's good for my storyline OCD and addresses some continuity issues.


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> Moxley still hates sports-entertainment


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Eddie Kingston looks like Bully Ray 😂


----------



## Chelsea

Daddy Magic is brilliant.


----------



## Geeee

Did Sydal inhale a bunch of helium before this promo?


----------



## Chan Hung

That sucked.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Sydal and Martin, the epitome of bland vanilla geeks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Matt Sydal sounds like SpongeBob


----------



## PeepNation08

That segment was the shits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> Did Sydal inhale a bunch of helium before this promo?


Probably a mix of that and coke.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dolph Ziggler and Primo backstage promo 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

Really hoping its Tegan Nox.


----------



## Chan Hung

PeepNation08 said:


> That segment was the shits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With some of their 'bigger names' they sure ended up with some shitty promo


----------



## La Parka

Why is Evan Bourne back and who gave him a mic


----------



## PeepNation08

Chan Hung said:


> Probably a mix of that and coke.


And a little bit of weed knowing him lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

It's 9:30 ET, you know what time it is!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I am out, this second hour went downhill


----------



## Chan Hung

OKAY time for the female Joker. Lets Go


----------



## CovidFan

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This segment is hot trash. Jericho went too far and the follow ups were terrible.*


Completely agree.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Either Britt wins this tournament or screw this tournament!


----------



## Whoanma

Here comes the disappointment.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I can never not laugh at Matt Sydal's squeaky little elfkin voice. My God, what a weenie.


----------



## Chan Hung

Britt's Ass = <3


----------



## Lady Eastwood

do not disappoint us, Tony.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Here cons the disappointment.


Let's see which of the girls it is.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh god....seriously? another Japanese schoolgirl?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Based Jericho being a fellow a JoJo fan was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## One Shed

Yesssssssssssssss!


----------



## La Parka

I hope it’s not ember moon or some NXT castoff


----------



## Lady Eastwood

...aaaaand, disappointed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its just a stupid joshi jobber 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh for fucks sake. This annoying cunt. LOL I'm out of here.


----------



## burtchensen

listenning to sydal right after that hilarious and great segment is top level shit  

damn BCC vs Sports Entertainers. gimme! yuta is definitevily in japan? too bad..


----------



## Trophies

Oh fuck


----------



## La Parka

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PeepNation08

LMAO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

She's adorable, fuckers.


----------



## Boxingfan

Jesus Christ this chick is back?


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking hell. AEW you had to bring in this fucking more annoying than ASUKA sack of shit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

OH FUCK OFF


----------



## redban

Who is this singing girl?!???


----------



## Wolf Mark

W T F


----------



## Chelsea

Oh Good Lord

Someone check on Cornette pls


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Adapting




----------



## ImpactFan

Didn't know I was watching a kid's show


----------



## SAMCRO

Another useless Japanese schoolgirl no one can understand....God damn why is Tony so obsessed with theses useless 90lbs Japanese bitches in frilly skirts that wont draw a dime?


----------



## Wolf Mark

😯😯😯😯😯


----------



## One Shed

Chelsea said:


> Oh Good Lord
> 
> Someone check on Cornette pls


Everyone knows Corny and Maki are banging each other.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

this is so fucking dumb, fuck you, tony, you curly haired bitch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LETS GO MAKI, DMD!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## Chan Hung

This is cringe as fuck. Get this fucking goofy jobber off my screen. Finish her ass Britt.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Britt Baker should still be a reigning and dedending champion instead of this shit.


----------



## RapShepard

Maki Itoh is something I'd have enjoyed much more 15 years ago


----------



## Chan Hung

What's the main event? Damn this joshi jobber sucks.


----------



## rich110991

Wtf


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CovidFan

christ. thought this was over already when britt got in position


----------



## One Shed

My wife was excited to see Maki Itoh at least but then said "wow she's tiny."


----------



## ThirdMan

Some people take pro wrestling far....too....seriously.

Maki Itoh gets it.


----------



## Oracle

Well at least these Jokers are one night only people.


----------



## Gn1212

@The Legit Lioness, I can't take you seriously if you like this shit. 🤣


----------



## ImpactFan

At this point, I don't believe I'm saying this, but Nia Jax would have been better.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Geeee

Itoh the GOAT you guys are boring!


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Maki Itoh is something I'd have enjoyed much more 15 years ago


She would not have been alive yet.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> What's the main event? Damn this joshi jobber sucks.


Cole v Hardy.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rolemodel vs Rolemodel! Team Rolemodels! I would love to see Bayley and Britt Baker on the same show someday!


----------



## One Shed

ImpactFan said:


> At this point, I don't believe I'm saying this, but Nia Jax would have been better.


Ban worthy post.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

All good will AEW had built with me is fucking gone. How fucking dumb do you have to be? Fuck off Tony Khan you coked up fucking nerd.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Another useless Japanese schoolgirl no one can understand....God damn why is Tony so obsessed with theses useless 90lbs Japanese bitches in frilly skirts that wont draw a dime?


Great question. He's at this point a fucking charity case for these jobber joshi's.


----------



## ThirdMan

ImpactFan said:


> At this point, I don't believe I'm saying this, but Nia Jax would have been better.


Man, you really want Britt to become a full-time dentist, huh?


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## SAMCRO

Gn1212 said:


> Cole v Hardy.


Oh god, Jeff's broken down ass couldn't wrestle in his prime, now he's broken down and looks like it hurts him to move, not interested in any of his matches,


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I have no idea who this anime woman-child is, but I actually think she's fairly funny.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> All good will AEW had built with me is fucking gone. How fucking dumb do you have to be? Fuck off Tony Khan you coked up fucking nerd.


He's masterbating over this cringe joshi. She makes the 24-7 shit on WWE seem legit.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Itoh the GOAT you guys are boring!


Farts, shit, and piss just isn't that funny to me at least.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527101260096278529


----------



## Geeee




----------



## Chan Hung

CovidFan said:


> christ. thought this was over already when britt got in position


AEW loves giving their jobbers 20 minutes of air time on national TV making their top stars look like shit.


----------



## One Shed

Maki Itoh vs Cole would be a more believable match.


----------



## Whoanma

What a joke the Jokers were.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tony should have signed RTC for one night, to end that shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Should've brought Miyu Yamashita to carry Britt to a three star match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Her singing is fucking trash too, I've had better sounding farts.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This is stupid 💀


----------



## Chan Hung

This fucking sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung

Only thing good about this is Britt's ass. Otherwise this blows


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Her singing is fucking trash too, I've had better sounding farts.


If they wanted somebody to sing they should of got Jillian instead of this worthless joshi jobber!


----------



## Chelsea

Very sports-oriented match


----------



## Adapting

Britt got nervous for her teeth there.


----------



## Good Bunny

Adapting said:


>


So hot


----------



## SAMCRO

Half the people in this tournament, both men and women have no business being in anything related to Owen Hart's name.


----------



## Wolf Mark




----------



## One Shed

They probably spent more in airfare flying the joshis over than they pay MJF under his current contract.


----------



## PeepNation08

So, both jokers lose? Lame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Can Baker do that move to me but instead of my mouth she sticks it up my arse???


----------



## Araragi

Maki Itoh vs anyone not named Miyu Yamashita


----------



## redban

Toni Storm will go over Britt


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> @The Legit Lioness, I can't take you seriously if you like this shit. 🤣


*Good, that's why you're blocked. 







*


----------



## Chelsea

TONI


----------



## .christopher.

RapShepard said:


> Farts, shit, and piss just isn't that funny to me at least.


So you're telling me you're not 5 years old?


----------



## PeepNation08

MJF’s back is hurting from carrying this company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Britt Baker should go over that worthless jobber too to go to the finals to take on Kris Statlander!


----------



## Chelsea

I hope Toni/Kris will be the women's finals.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL Everyone hates Tony


----------



## SAMCRO

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can Baker do that move to me but instead of my mouth she sticks it up my arse???


----------



## Trophies

Yeah...cut the shit Tony lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Deeb needs to put on some weight, she looked wayyyy better.


----------



## Whoanma

I regret buying DoN so soon already. F*ck Tony Khan. No, really. F*ck him.


----------



## Chan Hung

She wants to kick Tony's ass like Charlotte did in WWE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Stop copying Bayley! All these heels are so influenced by the rodemodel! 😂


----------



## La Parka

She’s sick of hearing him talk? He always gets interrupted what’s she on about


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tony reading the reviews of this show


----------



## SAMCRO

Does he just walk around with half his face painted when he's not wrestling?


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can Baker do that move to me but instead of my mouth she sticks it up my arse???


Regal might have something that could help in the meantime.


----------



## Wolf Mark

This chick literally has not tits or ass


----------



## RapShepard

Let's get Thunder Rosa past AEW Nattie. She's meh and the fact she's so hyped highlights how bleh the AEWs women's division is


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dustin looks old 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

What even is this promo?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Serena is a great worker but take the mic off her.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta appreciate Deeb for breaking out the "your local sports team sucks" without even naming a specific team


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Does he just walk around with half his face painted when he's not wrestling?


We both know he definitely does.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Female Bret is in the ring


----------



## Trophies

Is she drunk or....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley wannabe 😂


----------



## Geeee

Dustin was sort of a woman in the division in that era


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Whoanma said:


> I regret buying DoN so soon already. F*ck Tony Khan. No, really. F*ck him.


That's your mistake for still buying PPVs.


----------



## Whoanma

Deeb.


----------



## La Parka

She’s gonna kick Dustin’s ass right in front of his hometown


----------



## Wolf Mark

Back in the WWE she was hot as Hell


----------



## Oracle

What is this shit?


----------



## PeepNation08

Deeb is a wack promo omfg just get to Hardy vs Cole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Why does this bulimic roadkill looking hag from Virginia speak with a prominent non-American accent?


----------



## Chelsea

Not sure what this is about LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527103291900960769


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Toni wearing that dog collar of a choker be like:


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Dustin was sort of a woman in the division in that era


He was ANDROGYNOUS, pal!


----------



## Araragi

Dustin really put his makeup on for this.


----------



## La Parka

Catalanotto said:


> Deeb needs to put on some weight, she looked wayyyy better.


She read this post


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jeff vs Cole will be short af


----------



## RapShepard

This segment


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Deeb go shave your head again you fucking dweeb, can't cut a promo for shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Lady Eastwood

LETS GO BAY BAY


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony Shivaonie loves getting shit on. That's his fetish.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527103113823502338


----------



## Trophies

What the fuck was that


----------



## La Parka

There’s no way that went down like it was suppose to lmao


----------



## Wolf Mark

WrestleFAQ said:


> Why does this bulimic roadkill looking hag from Virginia speak with a prominent non-American accent?


traitor to her country, I tell you


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Araragi said:


> Dustin really put his makeup on for this.


He sleeps in it and you know it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Deeb spitting facts and finished strong with her promo.


----------



## Oracle

Possibly the most bizarre segment AEW has ever done.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Serena as champ would at least be better than stupid Thunder Rosa! At least she knows what a great champion is trying to be like Bayley 😂


----------



## ThirdMan

Anyways, I'm generally fine with Maki Itoh's antics, but this is precisely why there needs to be more than one women's match every Wednesday. So you can at least have balance between the work-rate stuff and the silliness.


----------



## Chelsea

Thank God that bullshit is over LMAO


----------



## RainmakerV2

What in the hell just happened lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano

She put implants? Was what she said?


----------



## 3venflow

After entrances, Cole vs Hardy will be lucky to last five minutes. Maybe Jeff really is banged up from last week.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Way to go from making the Women's Championship mean something to having it be relegated to the cool down segment before the main event. 

Well down Tony Khan you fucking curly haired, lanky ass, coked up, ADHD booking fucking nerd.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Man this show is booked like someone having triple brain aneurism sometimes


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Deeb shit on her breast implants, girl you looked fucking great when you had them instead of this pancake chest and no ass looking like a skeleton.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527103113823502338


Poor Hook. He's gonna need headphones.


----------



## burtchensen

not gonna lie. the portions of real talk and / or references tonight are enjoying me as f. deeb had some good points!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Deeb go shave your head again you fucking dweeb, can't cut a promo for shit.


 I have to give her props for getting through "tribulations" after stumbling her way through "failure"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Yeah, that's very unfortunate and all Serena, but if you could go ahead and get another big ol' pair of bazonka booberinos, that'd be great.


----------



## Chelsea

Last week's show >>> this week's show


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> There’s no way that went down like it was suppose to lmao


No that went exactly how it was supposed to. Deeb is just a terrible wrestler overall. Her only saving grace is she can have watchable matches


----------



## One Shed

The dude that makes Maki Itoh look like Andre about to beat Jeff Hardy in six minutes?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

La Parka said:


> There’s no way that went down like it was suppose to lmao


Oh you sweet summer child, that was exactly how it was supposed to go and Tony probably looked it at and went "What a great segment guys!!"


----------



## Whoanma

Cole winning in 5 minutes. Such good shit.


----------



## .christopher.

ProjectGargano said:


> Jeff vs Cole will be *short af*


Well, it does have Adam Cole in it


----------



## Wolf Mark

BAY BAY


----------



## redban

Cole vs Hardy will be 5-7 minutes long?


----------



## Chan Hung

That HARDY POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

burtchensen said:


> not gonna lie. the portions of real talk and / or references tonight are enjoying me as f. deeb had some good points!


No she didn't. She gets no respect because she meh and forgettable.


----------



## 3venflow

Oh that's one way to save time.


----------



## Araxen

Can't go a week without Cole being on the show. FML


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

If a segment doesn’t work after two minutes, then they should just send out Danhausen.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BAY BAY beating up Jeff before he gets to the ring, LETS GO, FUTURE CHAMP


----------



## PeepNation08

MAGGLE COLE BAY BAY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Let's overcome the odds, Jeff!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Meanwhile, backstage in Tony's office.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh for fuck sake this is going to suck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Serena is a great worker but take the mic off her.


Shes ok, just pretty much trying to be like Bayley! But thats to be expected since Bayley is a rolemodel to these women!


----------



## La Parka

Matt Hardy gonna let that little boy punk him out like that


----------



## Geeee

weird that Cole got the sneak attack and Jeff Hardy starts the match with the momentum anyway LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is a guy who can barely move and has like 2 moves in his arsenal and throws his body onto shit in a tournament to honor Owen Hart? Cause Owen was so known for his hardcore matches and flying off ladders, makes so much sense Jeff is in this.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Geeee said:


> I gotta appreciate Deeb for breaking out the "your local sports team sucks" without even naming a specific team


It was the best "broad stroke" insult in wrestling promo history.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> BAY BAY beating up Jeff before he gets to the ring, LETS GO, FUTURE CHAMP


ADAM COLE

BOOM FROM BEHIND


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Oracle said:


> Possibly the most bizarre segment AEW has ever done.


It was strange no doubt, but I think some of those Brandi segments have it beat.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Poor Hook. He's gonna need headphones.


Is that Hook? Thought it was Machine Gun Kelly 😂


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> If a segment doesn’t work after two minutes, then they should just send out Danhausen.


Use him like Sandman from Showtime at the Apollo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527103291900960769


Imagine unironically shilling your twatter account to post a response when you could've simply linked the video on here instead.


----------



## Chelsea

Another picture in picture kek


----------



## ProjectGargano

PnP? Ridiculous


----------



## Oracle

Main event is literally like 5 minutes


----------



## Wolf Mark




----------



## 3venflow

Jeff keeps wincing, he's working hurt here. Can we keep him out of singles and just run through the Hardys' remaining dream matches before sending them to retirement.


----------



## La Parka

This main event will determine if the show is bad or so bad it’s good. 

Could go either way.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 122718



I would post my reaction to that many Cole matches but I prefer not to post my vagina smiling online.


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> ADAM COLE
> 
> BOOM FROM BEHIND


Cole hitting someone from behind is about as forceful as a belt whipping Wardlow.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Why is a guy who can barely move and has like 2 moves in his arsenal and throws his body onto shit in a tournament to honor Owen Hart? Cause Owen was so known for his hardcore matches and flying off ladders, makes so much sense Jeff is in this.


Owen getting a tournament these days, let alone in AEW is random, so eh what does it matter.


----------



## TMTT

Wolf Mark said:


>


Not a bad mug shot.


----------



## Geeee

this is why Tony rarely puts the biggest match last. AEW never gets an overrun and the main event is often short


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Deeb shit on her breast implants, girl you looked fucking great when you had them instead of this pancake chest and no ass looking like a skeleton.












Based and feminity-pilled.


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> I would post my reaction to that many Cole matches but I prefer not to post my vagina smiling online.


A gif of The Eye of Sauron would suffice.


----------



## .christopher.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 122718


that was shrek doing a nasty environment killing fart, too. Very fitting for an Adam Cole match.


----------



## SAMCRO

3venflow said:


> Jeff keeps wincing, he's working hurt here. Can we keep him out of singles and just run through the Hardys' remaining dream matches before sending them to retirement.


You would think so, but Tony Khan apparently thinks Jeff is some amazing wrestler, so for some reason he's got him in a tournament to honor one of the greatest technical wrestlers, despite Jeff not being able to wrestle.


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> Owen getting a tournament these days, let alone in AEW is random, so eh what does it matter.


It had some potential given who was announced... 

Unfortunately the tournament started


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> Only thing good about this is Britt's ass. Otherwise this blows


Not for nothing but her ass is usually the it good thing about her matches. She's got boatloads of personality and charisma but she is average at best as wrestler. Maki Itoh is definitely not the kind of wrestler she should be facing.


----------



## Adapting

TMTT said:


> Not a bad mug shot.


They should have let him have his face paint.


----------



## Wolf Mark

TMTT said:


> Not a bad mug shot.


Very graceful indeed


----------



## Whoanma

I’d rather have Codelander back than having to suffer this POS BayBay and his entourage anymore. Hell, I’d even have Brandi back if Khan got rid of the Undisputed F*ckers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## The XL 2

There aren't too many people who could make 45 year old Jeff Hardy look like peak Batista comparatively physically, but Adam Cole never ceases to amaze.


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Owen getting a tournament these days, let alone in AEW is random, so eh what does it matter.


I mean at least include wrestlers that are similar to Owen's style, would just make the most sense.


----------



## One Shed

Just noticed the otherwise grown man dressed as Scooby-Doo is in the audience again. New tag champs?


----------



## Araxen

Lamest finisher in pro-wrestling.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

A gift for Adam Cole


----------



## One Shed

What an awful main event.


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole has no business going over adult sized males.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

3venflow said:


> Jeff keeps wincing, he's working hurt here. Can we keep him out of singles and just run through the Hardys' remaining dream matches before sending them to retirement.


Yeah, he's definitely still reeling from that car crash with Darby last week. I reckon the match is gonna be short and he'll be eliminated so he can take time off to recuperate and have some needed R&R.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## TMTT

This is the Adam Cole we should have.


----------



## redban

Easy win for Cole … making him look strong?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

YESSSSSS


RESPECT BAY BAY

WINNING THIS TOURNEY


----------



## PeepNation08

Bruh really? Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan

Oh geez not the young fucks


----------



## .christopher.

The XL 2 said:


> There aren't too many people who could make 45 year old Jeff Hardy look like peak Batista comparatively physically, but Adam Cole never ceases to amaze.


genuinely think Maki Itoh is a bigger threat


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chelsea said:


> I hope Toni/Kris will be the women's finals.


That would be fine only if Kris Statlander beats that worthless jobber! 

But what wouldnt be fine is Britt having to put over such a worthless jobber! 

It also could be that other jobber vs jobber outcome of it ending up being Toni vs Velvet (not Sky) though 🤮


----------



## ThirdMan

Araxen said:


> Lamest finisher in pro-wrestling.


Big fan of The Worm, huh?


----------



## Chelsea

BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CovidFan

redban said:


> Easy win for Cole … making him look strong?


More like, because they ran out of time.


----------



## One Shed

Oh good, end with the tiny goofy children.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I cannot believe someone would fall on a Adam Cole clothesline. Shows how Broken(!) the Hardys are


----------



## Oracle

Why do they always we will stay with the match until we have a winner and they never do?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

OH FUCK ME, IT'S STING


MOIST


----------



## La Parka

QT Marshall can’t format a show.


Every main event the dude has to no sell the move to make time for the after match fuckery


----------



## Geeee

I gotta admit Cole KOing both Hardys with a double clothesline was kind of hilarious


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wolf Mark

lol they totally missed their super kicks


----------



## Chelsea

Kick their asses, Darby!


----------



## ProjectGargano

TK needs to learn not to put that many things on a show, the ends are always rushed ...


----------



## One Shed

Ugh Sting selling for these goofs?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It's Sting you idiot! Not Stung! Ffs that's just as bad as stupid Micheal Cole calling him Stang!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Two Sheds said:


> Cole hitting someone from behind is about as forceful as a belt whipping Wardlow.


Proven true when he clotheslined the Hardy's from and bent his own arms backwards while they looked injured as they "sold" it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol could Kyle have made that chairshot any softer? Jesus buddy he's old but he's not made of fucking glass.


----------



## TMTT

They are using Sting way too much.


----------



## Araxen

They are out of time, but just five minutes ago they said they were clear to go over the time.


----------



## Chelsea

The UndisPUTRID Elite STINKS!


----------



## Chris22

Catalanotto said:


> OH FUCK ME, IT'S STING
> 
> 
> MOIST


Really?! He's old AF!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, they had to rush the afterbirth.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They just try to cram wayyyyyyyyy too much shit into these shows.


----------



## Oracle

Everything on this show went downhill after the Jericho segment.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole has no business going over adult sized males.


Honestly wish he'd hurry up and switch to heavy weights and protein shakes instead of pilates and Soylent. He'd certainly look like a bonafide threat a la prime HBK and wouldn't even butcher his mobility in doing so. :T


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Chris22 said:


> Really?! He's old AF!




i will take his penis dust any time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

So what’s the plan for Sting and Darby at DON?


----------



## TMTT

They cut the feed.


----------



## Trophies

Gotta get to American Dad on time! Fuck Sting!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 122721


Fun fact: Saying "BAY BAY" is his way of coping with the fact he has a baby body despite being a grown-ass man.


----------



## Adapting

Chris22 said:


> Really?! He's old AF!


----------



## Wolf Mark

On TSN in Canada I go from watching the Bucks and Cole's small legs and arms offense to showing us a Road Warriors documentary with the biggest badass ripped dudes that's ever been with the most devasting clothesline. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> i will take his penis dust any time.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Whoanma said:


>


What movie is that from?


----------



## 3venflow

To be honest, I'm glad Cole won and I think he's being overexposed. Jeff's match with Darby was great but an anomaly and he's washed up. The best you can get out of him now is some big tag matches and maybe one rematch with Darby.

Dynamite was a 9/10 for me until around about the women came out. From that point on maybe a 4/10, a rough ride home.

Hangman vs Takeshita and KoR vs Fenix were top class TV matches and the MJF/Wardlow stuff was again gold.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## La Parka

Wolf Mark said:


> On TSN in Canada I go from watching the Bucks and Cole's small legs and arms offense to showing us a Road Warriors documentary with the biggest badass ripped dudes that's ever been with the most devasting clothesline. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


I thought the lights went out but it was just TSN calling it a night.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anytime The Bucks and Cole do anything it just looks like teenager's playing wrestling in their backyard, hitting superkicks cause they're HBK fanboys.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Good show until the end of Jericho and BCC segment. TK needs to learn to put less things in the show, the ends are always rushed.
Here we are at the page 52 of a regular Dynamite lmao


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## Gn1212

Us FITE viewers got the extra bit. Poor Adam Cole was talking to the hard cam, he didn't realize they went off the air.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> They just try to cram wayyyyyyyyy too much shit into these shows.


They don't let ANYTHING breathe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


he is only 23 years older than i am, and this gif is actually a live shot of him trying to get in my crusty old vagina tyvm


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 122722


I am better than you and you know it!


----------



## Gn1212

Great show apart from Maki Itoh crap.


----------



## Wolf Mark

La Parka said:


> I thought the lights went out but it was just TSN calling it a night.


They went "alright we cannot stand this shit, we're now gonna show you what real men are like"


----------



## SAMCRO

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They don't let ANYTHING breathe.


Never, anytime a match ends they gotta immediately have someone come out and jump the winner or confront them.


----------



## Mr316

Red Dragon/Bucks vs Hardys/Sting/Darby at DoN?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wolf Mark said:


> They went "alright we cannot stand this shit, we're now gonna show you what real men are like"



legit made every single guy in that final match look small.


----------



## La Parka

Gn1212 said:


> Us FITE viewers got the extra bit. Poor Adam Cole was talking to the hard cam, he didn't realize they went off the air.


Lmaooooooo


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> he is only 23 years older than i am, and this gif is actually a live shot of him trying to get in my crusty old vagina tyvm


Coming Day has revitalized your career.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Wolf Mark said:


> On TSN in Canada I go from watching the Bucks and Cole's small legs and arms offense to showing us a Road Warriors documentary with the biggest badass ripped dudes that's ever been with the most devasting clothesline. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


 It was a shocking visual that's for sure.


----------



## PeepNation08

LacunaCoiled said:


> What movie is that from?


Half Baked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Whoanma said:


>


Britt's arms are bigger than Cole's.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Never, anytime a match ends they gotta immediately have someone come out and jump the winner or confront them.


 Russo(in WCW) had more restraint.


----------



## TD Stinger

For the most part, another good outing this week to follow up on last week's show.

Really most of the "bad" stuff came in the last half hour. Maki was fine as a surprise but the match was predictably nothing. The Deeb segment felt awkward. And by the time Cole vs. Jeff got going there were like 8 minutes left in the show. Not great time management there.

But besides that, Hangman vs. Takeshita was great. The MJF/Wardlow segment was great. The JAS & Regal segment was great. And Fenix vs. KOR was pretty good.


----------



## Whoanma

Itoh vs. Baker was Flair vs. Steamboat compared to that ME garbage.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## La Parka

Whoanma said:


> Itoh vs. Baker was Flair vs. Steamboat compared to that ME garbage.


You ain’t wrong.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Catalanotto said:


> legit made every single guy in that final match look small.


I mean among the people involved in that last segment average sized adult male Jeff Hardy was like biggest dude(Sting for understandable reasons looks like he has shrunk 2-3 inches over the years)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Whoanma said:


> Itoh vs. Baker was Flair vs. Steamboat compared to that ME garbage.


How fucking sad is that?


----------



## SAMCRO

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 122723


She never should've won it, shes just not world champion material, she can't cut a promo, she has no character, the title died as soon as she won it, Britt is still a much bigger deal than her.


----------



## Whoanma

MonkasaurusRex said:


> How fucking sad is that?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Britt's arms are bigger than Cole's.


It's been said that one way mutual attraction occurs is if your potential partner is similar to you in regard to looks. Methinks Britt and Cole clicked because she can dominate his lanky ass and Cole just rolls with it because he finally has a new and young pair of titties to guzzle enough milk from in order to help his BAY BAY bod finally hit puberty.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> She never should've won it, shes just not world champion material, she can't cut a promo, she has no character, the title died as soon as she won it, Britt is still a much bigger deal than her.


 I don't think the idea was to ever make Rosa a bigger deal than Britt. Britt just needed to get away from the title. That's my opinion anyway.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's been said that one way mutual attraction occurs is if your potential partner is similar to you in regard to looks. Methinks Britt and Cole clicked because she can dominate his lanky ass and Cole just rolls with it because he finally has a new and young pair of titties to guzzle enough milk from in order to help his BAY BAY bod finally hit puberty.


I appreciate your effort on this one.


----------



## Chris22

If you've seen one Maki Itoh match then you've basically seen them all.


----------



## Geeee

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think the idea was to ever make Rosa a bigger deal than Britt. Britt just needed to get away from the title. That's my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your effort on this one.


Yeah Britt will definitely win the belt back sooner or later. I do think Rosa and Deeb will at least make up for the build with a good match at the PPV


----------



## RLT1981

SAMCRO said:


> She never should've won it, shes just not world champion material, she can't cut a promo, she has no character, the title died as soon as she won it, Britt is still a much bigger deal than her.


Thunder is way overated has done nothing cept for that lights out match with Britt that made people care about her.

Should have kept the title on Britt .

Tony fucked up there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Geeee said:


> Yeah Britt will definitely win the belt back sooner or later. I do think Rosa and Deeb will at least make up for the build with a good match at the PPV


Having a good match at a pay-per-view doesn't make up for the build being so bad that nobody cares about the program.

I'm sure that Britt will get the title back eventually the only way she doesn't become Women's Champion again is if she's no longer with AEW



RLT1981 said:


> Thunder is way overated has done nothing cept for that lights out match with Britt that made people care about her.
> 
> Should have kept the title on Britt .
> 
> Tony fucked up there.



She ran out of quality challengers and obviously they had no intention of turning her face.


----------



## RLT1981

She ran out of quality challengers and obviously they had no intention of turning her face.
[/QUOTE]

they have been teasing Hayter thats prob who should have been the one to beat Britt for the title after they build her some more.


----------



## Geeee

is it just me or has the quality of the Dynamite threads been great the last couple weeks? Did we make the right strategic bans or something?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527112221259706368

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLT1981

Geeee said:


> is it just me or has the quality of the Dynamite threads been great the last couple weeks? Did we make the right strategic bans or something?


the last 2 shows has been great aslong as they keep it up these threads should stay postive.


----------



## Geeee

RLT1981 said:


> the last 2 shows has been great aslong as they keep it up these threads should stay postive.


Yeah but even the weaker Dynamite from 3 weeks ago, I thought the thread was decent. Maybe I'm just kissing up to the mods LOL


----------



## Tell it like it is

Passing by to say that Konosuke Takeshita is a stud.


----------



## Tobiyama

Thunder Rosa was never going to be a good champ. Heel champions are better. It doesn't help either that she can't cut a decent promo.

She should be defending the belt almost every week. Her in-ring work is what they liked about her. So, they should use it.

Maki Itoh is a prime example of booking for twitter. If you go look on twitter, people like the GIFs and they like the memes and facials that Itoh provides. It is very easy to decide it is a great idea to book her as the joker. But the reality is most AEW fans don't actually care for her routine/character. Tony is out of touch though and made the error.


----------



## Thebronxgirl

Did you guys see what happened to Bryan?


----------



## Geeee

Tobiyama said:


> Thunder Rosa was never going to be a good champ. Heel champions are better. It doesn't help either that she can't cut a decent promo.
> 
> She should be defending the belt almost every week. Her in-ring work is what they liked about her. So, they should use it.
> 
> Maki Itoh is a prime example of booking for twitter. If you go look on twitter, people like the GIFs and they like the memes and facials that Itoh provides. It is very easy to decide it is a great idea to book her as the joker. But the reality is most AEW fans don't actually care for her routine/character. Tony is out of touch though and made the error.


I disagree. A lot of people didn't know who Maki Itoh was when she came out but she won over the crowd with her routine/character. Got a loud "Let's Go Maki/DMD" chant going.


----------



## DammitChrist

Araxen said:


> KOR will never be more than a lower-end midcarder. He shouldn't be at least. There is nothing special about him.


Kyle O'Reilly just put on an outstanding banger against another excellent worker in Rey Fenix (which was probably one of the best TV matches on AEW so far this year), and he's also one-half of a great tag team in ReDRagon; but sure, there's 'nothing' special about him since he's just a worthless low-carder.

Honestly, O'Reilly is currently booked the way that he *SHOULD* be atm. 

He's outstanding in the ring, which is perfect for AEW's ethos.


----------



## CM Buck

DammitChrist said:


> Kyle O'Reilly just put on an outstanding banger against another excellent worker in Rey Fenix (which was probably one of the best TV matches on AEW so far this year), and he's also one-half of a great tag team in ReDRagon; but sure, there's 'nothing' special about him since he's just a worthless low-carder.
> 
> Honestly, O'Reilly is currently booked the way that he *SHOULD* be atm.
> 
> He's outstanding in the ring, which is perfect for AEW's ethos.


So was roh and people didn't like him over Cole even then. He couldn't get over as a main event star in roh and they have the same ethos as roh. Calling oreilly a midcard guy isn't an insult. Take him away from the bucks and Cole and he is screwed 

Just some quick show thoughts 

Guessing Tony couldn't come to a deal with cesaro and went with the cheapest option in johnny nitro

Take vs page was unequivocally the match of the night.

Maki is back? Well atleast boss will be happy.

Kyle vs fenix was solid. But as i said if roh couldn't make him a viable main event guy then Tony has no shot

Probably the weakest mjf segment in a while. 

The regal Jericho segment existed 

The main event was awful. And I couldn't care less about the elite crap . Guaranteed the elite goes over at DON


----------



## Zapato

I feel bad knocking too much with the jokers for me being an anticlimax. And I love John Morrison. I mean is Maki a debut? And I feel that dampened my opinion too much on the rest of the show.

MJF and Jericho’s segments feel quite flat for me, I guess you can’t hit bangers every week. At least they have tried to do something with the crowd singing Jericho’s theme. And is Tony D doing that intro? The MJF segment just defined filler, he’s so much better than that; maybe they should have skipped a week.

Deeb as much as I like her, and as spirited the content of her promo was just fell flat. We’ll get a great match but the feud itself feels very meh at this point. I didn’t really get the Dusty/Tony stuff, I guess I missed something but the WWE stuff all made sense to build a backstory. Trouble is the delivery, I don’t think people really care and in turn Rosa’s fun just in turn feels meh already.

But in turn I don’t want to be too negative with those down points as the wrestling tonight was good to great, and that’s what we’re here for, right? I didn’t have a clue who the guy Page wrestled was before but he impressed and was a good match. Kyle always shows in ring he has it, it’s just when it comes to everything else.


----------



## PG Punk

Chan Hung said:


> Basically His Shirt was to Politicize Abortion.


Your party politicized it 50 years ago, and you have nobody to blame but yourselves. If anything, CM's shirt was an attempt to unpolitize it.



RLT1981 said:


> agreed Vince knows better.


You mean the man whose wife ran for Congress? You mean the man who is buddy-buddy with Donald Trump? Vince flaunts his right-wing beliefs as much as Khan flaunts his wokeness.

And being pro choice does not equal being woke. The majority of the country is pro-choice, and the wokesters make up about 1% of the population, but they're shrill, loud bullies who drown out everybody else and demand everybody conform to their belief system. Kind of how the Christian Right has been demanding everybody conform to their belief system since Goldwater.



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Because he's literally shoving in in your face ? 🤷🏻‍♂️


He didn't force you to watch it. If you don't like it, change the channel.


----------



## CM Buck

Can we just not talk about politics please?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Samoa Joe-Johnny Elite was fine. Glad Joe win. Johnny has a good look, good ring work, we’ll see if AEW uses him if he can show enough on the mic.

Hangman vs Takeshita was a PPV caliber match. MOTN. 5 stars. Phenomenal. One of the best Dynamite matches in their history. Reminded me of when Omega/Dante Martin went at it last year. Perfect booking of giving shine to a prospect. Takeshita was on fire, running the ropes like Ultimate Warrior, insane power moves and athleticism. Loved everything about it. Finish was great too with Hangman doing the GTS. Punk coming out in the Abortion rights shirt in Texas was obvious heel move but he still got cheered. Great match here.

Send Red Velvet and Statlander to NXT 2.0. Never give them a mic. Sounded like 2 people reading lines from a HS play. Awful segment.

MJF/Wardlow was pretty good. Tons of crowd heat. I thought the camera work was bad tho. They didn’t show any of the lashes but 1. Maybe that was intentional bc MJF really wasn’t getting him? But good segment bad camera work for TV.

Kyle/ Fenix was good match. Looks like Cole/Kyle in the finals which is perfectly fine for the Owen. 2 excellent wrestlers with great chemistry and some background story.

JAS/BCC- Jericho was good here but Regal was off. He wasn’t holding the mic close enough to really be as loud as Jericho was and his insults were too childish. This segment was a miss given all the star power. Might as well let BD talk he’d have been far better than Regal.

Skipped Britt/Maki. Don’t care.

Show took a big downturn with Deeb on the mic and Dustin coming out. This shit was terrible. No woman should ever be given the mic again on this show other than Britt. Terrible.

Hardy/Cole was quick and obvious.

Overall strong 1st hour. Women were terrible as usual. TK needs to cut all of them at this point except Britt


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Overall terrible show as usual, started off decent enough but sank really quick in the second half, and it sank very very very low.

Matt Hardy to the Hardly Boys "you're Hardy Boy cosplayers"....love it! If were going to have to suffer through The Fucks vs The Hardys, this is how to do it. What they did later in the evening, was not.

William Regal with the toothbrush comment was great. Jericho wasn't unbearable this episode surprisingly. Some decent back n forth that led to nothing.


Maki...fucking....Itoh.... as if Riho wasn't bad enough, this is the one girl that makes Riho look good.

Britt Baker dropped the world title to be doing bad comedy matches with the ultimate cosplay "wrestler". Britt Baker DMD had a competitive match with this fucking joke! _AT LEAST_ Baker won the match. Absolute trash can booking by booker of the year. Was hoping it would be Ember Moon, but it literally could have been anyone else on the roster (or from the crowd even) and it would've been a better choice than Itoh.

Toni Storm looking unhealthy when she came out on the ramp. She hasn't looked well since she came to AEW, especially over Mania weekend.


For every bit of talent that Serena Deeb has in the ring, she lacks the same amount in charisma and mic skills. Holy shit letting her talk this long. Terrible segment overall on top of it. 2 months of Thunder Rosa being womens champion and the title feels completely non-existent and irrelevant, which it never did when Baker had it outside of the shit booking. The division is stronger now in AEW than its ever been with talent and both belts feel like nothing.

The male version of Riho beat Jeff Hardy in a tournament...yeah..ok.

This shit with The Elite is god awful.


I'm looking forward to Statlander vs Velvet on Rampage. Should be a great match as both performers have improved drastically in the last year. I'm looking for Toni Storm vs Kris Statlander in the final round ideally. Though any of the girls that are left now would be fun to watch in the finals now that the cosplayers have been eliminated/removed from the tournament.


----------



## Irish Jet

PG Punk said:


> You mean the man whose wife ran for Congress? You mean the man who is buddy-buddy with Donald Trump? Vince flaunts his right-wing beliefs as much as Khan flaunts his wokeness.


Nah Vince generally stays away from social issues and if anything I'd say he leans to the more liberal side of things. I bet he's not ideological in the slightest. He supports the Republicans because they're better for his bottom line.

Trump was literally a Democrat in 2007. He isn't ideological either, as his 2000 manifesto reveals for the few who bother to read it. He was to the left of Joe Biden back then, calling for Universal healthcare, women's rights (including abortions) and higher taxes on the rich. It's almost like he's a disingenuous scumbag. 

Linda on the other hand is a true psychopath but everyone knows Vince has despised her for years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good Dynamite

did not care for the women’s segments and Cole v Hardy

but the rest was pure gold

Hangman v Takeshita MOTN, KOR v Fenix a close 2nd

liked that Itoh came back, she’s funny

Johnny Elite… ehhh… better than Gargano


----------



## thorn123

Seeing as we focus on the negatives here at WF, this is what I didn’t like…

not having a joker win
not having a promo between hanger and punk
rey Fenix losing
Hardy losing

But you can enjoy a show even if you don’t like the outcomes of matches. 
I thought the women were serviceable. Not everyone is Britt on the stick.

8/10

I have seen just about everything wrestling has to offer in my viewing tenure, and AEW still keeps entertaining me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> So what’s the plan for Sting and Darby at DON?


4 v 4 i think

KOR is losing to Joe

Hardys + Hooligans v Bucks and ReDragon


----------



## BMark66

First hour and a half was decent and the last half hour was not so good. Takeshita and Hangman was MOTN and the MFJ segment was good. 

I'm still confused about the ranking system if they don't follow it. Why is FTR ranked 1 but not going to be in the tag title match at DON?

Also the two jokers were quite underwhelming.


----------



## LongPig666

Very good show overall. 

AND NO TOP STARS WALKED OUT HALF WAY THROUGH THE SHOW


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Good opening match. To bad Morrison lost. I'm not a Samoa Joe fan at this point. Again a brawl after the match. Who cares about the ROH storyline?
Heel Adam Page is better than boring face Adam Page. I didn't care for the match. 
Squash tag match with Lee and Swerve. Nothing special, but it did it's thing.
Get Jade of my screen.
MJF is still the best heel in AEW.
KOR won from I think it was Fenix. Ok.
Another skip because of Baker vs that little other girl.
Serenashould win the title of Rosa. Was Baker a better champion? 
Cole won. Not a fan, but atleast he can go in the, which Jeff cannot anymore.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This show made me want to vomit. 

You had mid-life-crisis Johnny flippy botch his way to an atrocious match against a fat old samoan - lame.
Some random japanese dude from a company nobody cares about versus a lame duck woke soyboy champion - lame
A skinny dude and a morbidly obese dude in a tag team - lame
A dude with muscles got whipped in a segment we saw before - lame
Old man Jericho and Old Man Regal did petty insults with friends for the ooohs and ahhs - lame
A mids 40s junkie and a lost child main evented - lame

-5 snowflakes.


----------



## MaseMan

I enjoyed most of the show. I felt Joe vs Johnny Elite fell a bit flat. Kind of seemed like they weren't on the same page as to how they wanted to work it. Not awful, just not that great given their collective experience level. 

I also thought the Deeb segment didn't quite work. It felt like they were kind of trying to shoehorn Dustin into this, to build some sort of emotional relevancy (and yes, I get that Dustin and Thunder Rosa have a background). It wasn't necessary.

Some great matches otherwise. In particular, Takeshita looked like a future ace, and I hope he'll be having many more matches in AEW. Hangman was phenomenal working with him and making him look like a superstar, while still appearing dominant in the end.


----------



## RoganJosh

Damn it's rare to see more than 1k posts in the weekly Dynamite threads these days. 

Anyway it was an excellent show with a good balance of wrestling, segments and promos. Was there any NBA competition during the show? I would like to see the viewership go back over 1m viewers, although I realise the live numbers on their own are meaningless as a lot of people tend to watch on catch-up.


----------



## RLT1981

PG Punk said:


> You mean the man whose wife ran for Congress? You mean the man who is buddy-buddy with Donald Trump? Vince flaunts his right-wing beliefs as much as Khan flaunts his wokeness.
> 
> And being pro choice does not equal being woke. The majority of the country is pro-choice, and the wokesters make up about 1% of the population, but they're shrill, loud bullies who drown out everybody else and demand everybody conform to their belief system. Kind of how the Christian Right has been demanding everybody conform to their belief system since Goldwater.


Vince has never flaunt it on WWE TV he knows better than that and Punk and Khan will find out the hard way if they keep doing it.


----------



## Geeee

RoganJosh said:


> Damn it's rare to see more than 1k posts in the weekly Dynamite threads these days.
> 
> Anyway it was an excellent show with a good balance of wrestling, segments and promos. Was there any NBA competition during the show? I would like to see the viewership go back over 1m viewers, although I realise the live numbers on their own are meaningless as a lot of people tend to watch on catch-up.


I think the first hour was unopposed but a game started for hour two


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Had to watch Hangman/Takeshita again.

May just be in my top 5 Dynamite matches of all time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Geeee said:


> is it just me or has the quality of the Dynamite threads been great the last couple weeks? Did we make the right strategic bans or something?


the horny people from the raw thread tested the horny waters in here and no one complained so yeah.


----------



## Geeee

Catalanotto said:


> the horny people from the raw thread tested the horny waters in here and no one complained so yeah.


Wardlow and Jamie Hayter saving the Dynamite thread LOL


----------



## RoganJosh

Dr. Middy said:


> This show made me want to vomit.
> 
> You had mid-life-crisis Johnny flippy botch his way to an atrocious match against a fat old samoan - lame.
> Some random japanese dude from a company nobody cares about versus a lame duck woke soyboy champion - lame
> A skinny dude and a morbidly obese dude in a tag team - lame
> A dude with muscles got whipped in a segment we saw before - lame
> Old man Jericho and Old Man Regal did petty insults with friends for the ooohs and ahhs - lame
> A mids 40s junkie and a lost child main evented - lame
> 
> -5 snowflakes.


You're taking shots at fat people when the dude in your avatar is so huge he doesn't even have a neck?


----------



## Jedah

Good show last night. AEW always does a good job in the lead up to a PPV. What they need to improve on is the meandering middle in the long dead space between the PPVs. *This is why I think adding two more PPV events for the year would do the company a world of good.* They would bring in more revenue AND make the weekly shows more focused.

Some notes:

1. Solid opener. Even as beat up as he is, Joe carries this aura of authenticity no matter what.

2. Very good match with Hangman but why, WHY does Tony insist on sticking his world champion in the sagging middle of his shows? This is why the world title feels like a midcard belt. If the world champion is in action, it should be in the main event. Period. Was it really necessary to have Adam fucking Cole in the main event again over the world champ? I just don't understand this mentality.

3. *MJF.* What more can I say at this point? This guy is the MVP of wrestling this year. AEW's build of Wardlow has been masterful as well. I'm just not enamored with this match at Double or Nothing because it feels like it's happening far too soon. *Either way, MJF needs to get the title at All Out off of CM Punk, and Wardlow eventually has to beat him.* This is how you can save the world title from mediocrity.

4. Keith Lee and Swerve in a tag team feels very WWE. "We have nothing for you as singles guys, so we're just going to stick you in a tag team!" Anyway, the three way at Double or Nothing should be good. I hope Jurassic Express drop the titles to Team Taz there. Tension clearly seems to be forming with Christian and Jungle Boy.

5. Nice segment with BCC/Eddie and co. vs. the JAS. Did something happen to Yuta?

6. Phoenix vs. O'Reilly was good, but the wrong man won. Seriously, why is Tony so enamored with the lower-card UE guys?

7. As much as I liked to see Maki Itoh back...I'd be embarrassed showing that to a friend. *Maki is brimming with charisma, which the women's division desperately needs,* but she needs to find a way to translate it to a prime time American audience. The childish antics heading into the middle finger worked, but the singing and dancing in Japanese and a few other things just doesn't. If she's here for a while, she should talk with people like Regal, Dustin, Jericho, Mox, Danielson, etc. etc. about how she can refine her character.

8. Speaking of the women, the low point of the night was the Deeb promo and Thunder Rosa entrance. At this point, even Toni Storm would be a better champion. This title is just ice cold since Thunder Rosa won it.

9. Didn't really care much for the main event. Adam Cole is way overexposed.


----------



## CM Buck

Jedah said:


> Good show last night. AEW always does a good job in the lead up to a PPV. What they need to improve on is the meandering middle in the long dead space between the PPVs. *This is why I think adding two more PPV events for the year would do the company a world of good.* They would bring in more revenue AND make the weekly shows more focused.
> 
> Some notes:
> 
> 1. Solid opener. Even as beat up as he is, Joe carries this aura of authenticity no matter what.
> 
> 2. Very good match with Hangman but why, WHY does Tony insist on sticking his world champion in the sagging middle of his shows? This is why the world title feels like a midcard belt. If the world champion is in action, it should be in the main event. Period. Was it really necessary to have Adam fucking Cole in the main event again over the world champ? I just don't understand this mentality.
> 
> 3. *MJF.* What more can I say at this point? This guy is the MVP of wrestling this year. AEW's build of Wardlow has been masterful as well. I'm just not enamored with this match at Double or Nothing because it feels like it's happening far too soon. *Either way, MJF needs to get the title at All Out off of CM Punk, and Wardlow eventually has to beat him.* This is how you can save the world title from mediocrity.
> 
> 4. Keith Lee and Swerve in a tag team feels very WWE. "We have nothing for you as singles guys, so we're just going to stick you in a tag team!" Anyway, the three way at Double or Nothing should be good. I hope Jurassic Express drop the titles to Team Taz there. Tension clearly seems to be forming with Christian and Jungle Boy.
> 
> 5. Nice segment with BCC/Eddie and co. vs. the JAS. Did something happen to Yuta?
> 
> 6. Phoenix vs. O'Reilly was good, but the wrong man won. Seriously, why is Tony so enamored with the lower-card UE guys?
> 
> 7. As much as I liked to see Maki Itoh back...I'd be embarrassed showing that to a friend. *Maki is brimming with charisma, which the women's division desperately needs,* but she needs to find a way to translate it to a prime time American audience. The childish antics heading into the middle finger worked, but the singing and dancing in Japanese and a few other things just doesn't. If she's here for a while, she should talk with people like Regal, Dustin, Jericho, Mox, Danielson, etc. etc. about how she can refine her character.
> 
> 8. Speaking of the women, the low point of the night was the Deeb promo and Thunder Rosa entrance. At this point, even Toni Storm would be a better champion. This title is just ice cold since Thunder Rosa won it.
> 
> 9. Didn't really care much for the main event. Adam Cole is way overexposed.


Yutas doing the best of juniors tournament in Japan at the moment


----------



## Dr. Middy

RoganJosh said:


> You're taking shots at fat people when the dude in your avatar is so huge he doesn't even have a neck?


Fat? 

Grizzly is all muscle. My man can lift TWO Big Shows with ease.


----------



## RoganJosh

Dr. Middy said:


> Fat?
> 
> Grizzly is all muscle. My man can lift TWO Big Shows with ease.


Looks fat to me mate. Mark Henry was known as world's strongest man but he was always fat too. Fat people are strong.


----------



## TripleG

The reveal of the Jokers was half good, half bad.

I couldn't give less of a shit about Maki Itoh, but Johnny Nitro/Morrison/Mundo/Impact/Elite was a nice surprise I wasn't suspecting.

Weird that we have two massive gang war feuds going now: JAS Vs. BCC and Kingston's group and The UE Vs. Hardys/Sting/Darby

As for Punk's shirt...look, I'm not going to get into the abortion debate. What I will say is that Punk strikes me as the kind of guy that likes abortion because it was a get out of jail free card for him once or twice.

Dude's been passed around wrestling locker rooms during his hey day more than cocaine and syringes were in the 1980s.


----------



## DUSTY 74

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527115720013844480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527111997237649408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527164277584547841


----------



## P Thriller

Johnny Dynamite would have been 100x better name. From Johnny Nitro to Johnny Dynamite would have been a good callback. Both explosive sounding names. Johnny Elite isn't as cool, and it also makes him sound like he is part of the Elite. Not that it really matters, just nitpicking.


----------



## Whoanma

Hangman Adam Page vs. Konosuke Takeshita, indisputable MOTN. It should have been the ME.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I guess I need to see more of her work, but holy fuck if Maki Itoh is like that all the time, it is genuine channel ch  fast forward material right there. In comedy segments fine, in actual matches that proclaim to have a modicum of prestige, get fucked.

Also, the only other thing I have to say is…Matt Sydal sounds just like Fry from Futurama.


----------



## Prosper

Good show last night. 

Hangman vs Takeshita was CLASS. They beat the shit out of each other. Konosuke is definitely growing on me fast. The "who gets a better crowd reaction" stare-down between Punk and Hangman was awesome, something about that really got my hyped. Really liked the GTS from Page as well, he hit it better than Punk lol. Can't wait for the DON main event.

The MJF/Wardlow segment was great and so was the Jericho/Regal confrontation. Wardlow ate those whips like a beast and Jericho really hit below the belt, especially with his shots at Regal and Moxley. The one at Moxley may have been a little too much, but I'm sure he approved it.

KOR and Fenix killed it. Johnny Elite was a decent surprise, and I'm glad that it was a one-off. AEW doesn't need him signed. 

Loved the Lee/Swerve squash. Their finisher is badass.

Serena Deeb's promo had some good content, and it was nice seeing Dustin out there, but her delivery was off. She seemed nervous. Glad that this feud is getting a build though that's all I really care about. The in ring match with Thunder Rosa on PPV should be a banger.

The Maki Itoh stuff was embarrassing. If you're a fan of this shit, God bless you. I hope Toni Storm wins the tourney, she's also really been growing on me, though she still needs work in-ring. 

Cole vs Jeff was fast but still felt like it dragged. Jeff has really slowed down. Didn't like this match but it built towards the Bucks/Hardyz feud. Looks like Cole vs KOR is the final. Not really a fan of that but the match should be good. Would have preferred Fenix vs Cole, but he'll probably be involved in a HOB vs Death Triangle Trios match at DON, which is the right move obviously.

The go home show looks awesome. Jungle Boy vs Starks vs Swerve in a Triple Threat, Wardlow/Spears in a Steel Cage, Storm vs Baker, and KOR vs Joe. 
*
Overall: 8/10*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Prosper One Itoh guest appearance got more TV time than your champion in the last month, but you can always catch her on OnlyFans!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527356124030128129*


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527187286894342145


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Had to watch Hangman/Takeshita again.
> 
> May just be in my top 5 Dynamite matches of all time.


I just watched it. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## mazzah20

Takeshita is so good. Looks and moves like an absolute star. 

Excellent match and excellent segment with Punk on commentary and Hangman having an edge. No idea why this didn't close with the tension building between Punk and Hangman.

Then next week you have it reach tipping point and they come to blows (Rock/Austin style) on the Dynamite before the PPV.


----------



## PG Punk

Geeee said:


> what's a disco biscuit?


A Quaalude.


----------



## Geert Wilders

This was a 4/10 Dynamite. The only reason it scored so highly is Wardlow, MJF and Jericho. I mean what a scathing promo by Jericho.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I gotta say I'm loving Wardlow vs. MJF and JAS vs. Kingston & Ortiz and Santana. The hottest programs in AEW today by far. But in regards to the whole Jay Lethal and Samoa Joe situation, it just feels like we're watching WWE where they're constantly feuding with each other with no resolution. I"m already getting bored of this never ending feud. But at least it wasn't as nauseating as Shida and Deebs became.


----------



## Prosper

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Prosper One Itoh guest appearance got more TV time than your champion in the last month, but you can always catch her on OnlyFans!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527356124030128129*


Lol nah I’m not attracted to her physically, just a big fan of her energy, charisma, and in ring work.


----------



## Good Bunny

I expected/hoped Rey would lose via interference from HoB. But ah well. I guess he can lose clean because he’s supposed to be more of a tag guy.

Joe/Lethal I understand can’t get booked until Joe loses his spot in the tourney, but their feud feels without direction at this point.

I’m wondering if KOR is taking on Cole or if they’ll slot him into the big team battle with Hardy’s, Bucks, Sting and Darby.

Joe vs Cole for the finals at DoN is good, but again, it’s dragging this shit out with Lethal and crew. Post match beat downs are uneventful.

I have a suspicion that the reason JAS, BCC and Serena had those overdrawn promos was because Jeff couldn’t wrestle a longer non-gimmicked match. They dragged and dragged and poor Deeb looked like a dweeb lost for words.

The main event definitely felt like it had the perfect amount of time lol. Jeff didn’t need more. Jeff couldn’t go more.

But I’m sure most fans won’t realize that and — instead of pointing at Jeff — they will blame Deeb, Regal and Jericho for sucking up tv time. Which is what happened in the reddit live thread


----------



## Wolf Mark

DammitChrist said:


> Kyle O'Reilly just put on an outstanding banger against another excellent worker in Rey Fenix (which was probably one of the best TV matches on AEW so far this year), and he's also one-half of a great tag team in ReDRagon; but sure, there's 'nothing' special about him since he's just a worthless low-carder.
> 
> Honestly, O'Reilly is currently booked the way that he *SHOULD* be atm.
> 
> He's outstanding in the ring, which is perfect for AEW's ethos.


Just an abysmal look. Maybe he should put on a mask or something. Personally I think he should be the next Cyclope.


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527187286894342145


This was so much better done during the Cody-MJF angle than during Wardlow-MJF angle. There was an air realism to AEW back in the day that is not there anymore.


----------



## mazzah20

Good Bunny said:


> I expected/hoped Rey would lose via interference from HoB. But ah well. I guess he can lose clean because he’s supposed to be more of a tag guy.


Would have preferred to see Fenix win though. He is fantastic in those underdog kind of matches. In LU we have only really seen it in that main event with Archer though.

Fenix-Joe could have been excellent baby face in peril sprint and Fenix would have made Joe look like a million bucks- or rather a millian Tala.

I think (for now) Lucha Bros have run their course as a team and it is time for see them in the singles scene. Have Pentagon turn on Fenix and you got a solid 3-6 months worth of feud to keep them relevant before deciding on where next they place in the card.


----------



## Geeee

Wolf Mark said:


> This was so much better done during the Cody-MJF angle than during Wardlow-MJF angle. There was an air realism to AEW back in the day that is not there anymore.


I disagree with this entirely. MJF-Wardlow is 10x hotter than MJF-Cody. The MJF-Cody storyline was actually kind of stupid where MJF was just randomly Cody's best friend for a month solely for the purpose of turning on him at the PPV. Whereas, this Wardlow story has been building organically since Wardlow debuted in AEW. Plus, MJF-Cody gave us Cody's neck tat and the stipulation that Cody can't fight for the world title in AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Brad Boyd said:


> I gotta say I'm loving Wardlow vs. MJF and JAS vs. Kingston & Ortiz and Santana. The hottest programs in AEW today by far. But in regards to the whole Jay Lethal and Samoa Joe situation, it just feels like we're watching WWE where they're constantly feuding with each other with no resolution. I"m already getting bored of this never ending feud. But at least it wasn't as nauseating as Shida and Deebs became.


“Never ending”? They’ve been feuding for less than two months.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Geeee said:


> I disagree with this entirely. MJF-Wardlow is 10x hotter than MJF-Cody. The MJF-Cody storyline was actually kind of stupid where MJF was just randomly Cody's best friend for a month solely for the purpose of turning on him at the PPV. Whereas, this Wardlow story has been building organically since Wardlow debuted in AEW. Plus, MJF-Cody gave us Cody's neck tat and the stipulation that Cody can't fight for the world title in AEW.


There's nothing to disagree, this is how I feel. Like how AEW is nowadays I'm not a fan. The whole show is less viseral and real than it was. Early AEW was the best. You look at what they are doing now and it's ballsless. And It doesn't matter if a storyline is told for a long time or a short time, it's all in the execution. And when MJF was whiping Cody, it was fantastic, it was vivid, it felt real. But when they tried to do the same here with Wardlow, it felt nothing, even cartoonish. Esp. since Wardlow no sold it. And MJF came off like a cartoon character, overdoing it. That's the problem with AEW hardcores, they think because something takes longer to tell that it's better or it's "organic". But this company has shown time and ttime again that they take too long to tell stories that it loses all its juice.

Look at the angle in WCW where Goldberg speared Bret Hart and got knocked out by the metal chest plate. They came up with it overnight, they did it on one show and it was fantastic.


----------



## Aedubya

A great show 
About to start on ITV4


----------



## kingfunkel

I didn't mind Deeb's promo. She's not as compelling as a CM Punk but it did the job.

Itah needs banned from American TV. The entrance, the crying, the foot stamp... Any casual or new viewers no doubt would have turned off seeing that. 

The main event was a mess in general. Quick question : if the match doesn't start and the bell doesn't ring till both men are in the ring. Then why didn't Matt just kick the fuck out of Cole, before throwing Cole in the ring?


----------



## Brad Boyd

JasmineAEW said:


> “Never ending”? They’ve been feuding for less than two months.


It just feels like it's been going on forever regardless. The feud seems to have overstayed it's welcome to me.


----------

